# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Sammy's Awesome (Or not so Awesome) Dreams

## Rena_Chan

*I start using the DreamJournal program on the second page, and IMO, it looks a lot more organized and less messy than this page, so feel free to skip ahead to that page if you want!*

*6/13/09 - Hannah Montana*  ::lol:: 

I was at the theater (I am keeping an eye on this, but I think this might be a dreamsign). Charlotte (my boss) was telling some kid to pick up a broken glass bottle from the bottom of one of the garbage bins.  ::shock::  I was randomly walking another bin around the theater when I heard her calling my name. She saw me and then I asked her to go see the Hannnah Montana movie with me (WTF? as if I would ever go see that lol). And then suddenly we were randomly sitting in the theater and my boyfriend Devin was with us too. I looked on the screen and saw Hannah Montana walking around on a stage singing and there were all these guys following her. I looked to the back of the theater and there was a random door where there shouldn't be. I asked Charlotte what it was there for but she didn't hear me. Then Kristen Stewart and Rob Pattinson were on screen (?) and they were standing up and talking about a sing-a-long.  :Uhm:  So everyone stood (except for me, Charlotte, and Devin) and started to sing (I don't remember what they were singing). Kristen and Rob sat down and told everyone to stop. So everyone sat down. Then they stood up again so everyone stood up. I was like WTF? I remember Devin was saying "It's hard to see" everytime they stood up.

*Dream Fragment:*

Me and my family were at McDonald's talking about alarm clocks. I was studying a clock and it was really messed up, the numbers were changing a lot. I should've done a reality check!  :Sad:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/14/09 - Birds...??*

Me and my three coworkers (Kim, Nicole, and Matthew) were at this...place. I don't remember what it was. Kim was lying in a coffin for some reason. She said she smelled burning. All these people started rushing in when she said that then they just disappeared. Then we went up to this stage-like thing and there were these birds. But I don't think they were real, they were like toys. Nicole was sitting on bleachers in front of the stage talking to some random guy and Matthew started telling her about the birds. When he said "The red one can't be seen" (WTF?) she looked away and said something to the guy. Matthew turned to me and started to tell me about the birds. I turned to look at them. I only remember one of them. It was red with a yellow head. It kinda looked like a vulture.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/15/09 - Car Accidents & Weird Grocery Stores (I remembered 2 dreams yay!!!)*

*1st dream:* Me and my family were headed to some place in Edmonton. For some reason, my dream kept playing out different scenarios where I was waiting for someone at the hotel and someone would get into a car crash in front of the hotel. Each time it crashed, I found it was one of my family members driving the car  :Eek:  (it was a different family member each scenario). Then one scenario, there was a big crash with a fire and car pileups and my coworker Jake (yup, the coworker thing is definitely a dreamsign) got out of the driver's seat of the car unharmed.  ::shock::  He came over to me and told me to go look in the car. I looked and all that was damaged was the seat (it was ripped a bit) and the stereo. The outside of the car looked fine.  ::lol::  Then suddenly I was in a random apartment with CW Dora-Dawn (from now on CW stands for coworker) and some random kid. I think either me or her was babysitting him. He asked Dora-Dawn which was better, PSP or PS2. She said "Uh, duh, PSP." Then for some reason he said "DS sucks." I was about to disagree and recommend The World Ends With You (great game, I see my dream self has the same taste as me  ::D: ) but I saw that game in his hand. 

*2nd dream:* I was upstairs at work sitting in the hallway while on shift and Robyn (the general manager and THE boss) walked by. She didn't seem to care that I was sitting down while on shift.  ::lol::  Then I went to the projection booth and sat in a chair. I looked at my watch (didn't do a reality check  ::roll:: ) and I saw that I was off in 10 minutes. I looked to the end of the booth and saw that the door was open so I went to close it. When I got there, I looked down the stairs and saw that the outside door was cracked open. I ran down the stairs to close it, but CW Joel's (and my other boss) brother had already closed it.  ::?:  I went up the stairs and suddenly I was in a grocery store. My boyfriend Devin was with me along with more CWs (Braia, Don, Barry, Jackalee). I was wandering around the store and I saw really weird things on the shelves (like Pringle Cheezies, lol). A homeless guy was selling stuff off the shelves to people.  ::shock::  

I went to the front of the store and sat down by the entrance with everyone. I suddenly had a random cellphone in my hand  and was pressing the buttons trying to get it to turn on but it wasn't responding (the battery was probably dead, duh, dream self  ::lol:: ). I said something about not being able to leave the home screen (WTF?) and Barry said he had the same problem. I said I had to go to Bell (that's my service provider in real life, lol) to get it fixed and I told him to go to his service provider. 

Then I randomly got up to go buy the Pringle Cheezies.  :tongue2:  When I was walking away, I heard Devin insulting me and Braia and Don lauging. For some reason I didn't care that my own boyfriend was making fun of me.  ::shock::  I saw Jackalee looking at manga and I looked around and the grocery store had turned into a bookstore. I started to look at manga as well. I noticed a manga about Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times but it was under a different name. School something, but I can't remember.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/16/09 - Pokemon...* (this dream doesn't make a lot of sense, i couldn't really remember most of it when I woke up)

*1st dream:* My mom was listening to some music on the computer, she told me to come here and started playing some song from Pokemon Ranger. I said I have that game. Then suddenly I was in a random Pokemon battle. For some reason, we were allowed to take out more than one Pokemon, so I took out Dragonite, Charizard, and Empoleon (ooh, someone's in for it now  ::lol:: ). I don't remember who I was battling or what Pokemon he took out. 

*2nd dream:* I was standing on my brother Zach's school bus. I was going with his class to a swimming pool, but when we got there, it looked like more like a museum inside. My old friend Kaely was there and she was looking for some guy to help her out with her relationship troubles. She was looking through a closet, then she entered this room in the museum. It looked more like a house inside. There was a guy drinking a slurpee sitting at the kitchen table. She suddenly said "I know where he is" and started marching down the hallway. The slurpee guy chased after her and kept saying "That's not a good idea Kaely." When she turned the corner, she saw her brother doing the laundry.  ::?:  Then she went to the basement and saw the guy she was looking for, he looked ashamed of something.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/18/09 - Slumdog Millionaire and dying dogs...*

I was Freida Pinto (main actress on Slumdog Millionaire) in this dream. It was my birthday and I was blowing out the candles on my cake (don't remember how old I was turning). Then I started playing with my puppy, but my parents (I think my mom was Leslie Mann from Knocked Up  :tongue2: ) told me that he was dying and they have to send him to a special veterinary hospital for seven months. I started crying and screaming but they took him from me. I vowed to get his DNA sample so I could clone him.  ::shock::  ::lol::  The dream ends up lasting a very short year (images of me going to school, skipping school and hanging out in the parking lot of some grocery store instead, getting junk food from the store down the street, having sleepovers, hitting up the new roller coaster park in town flash by). And I somehow got the DNA from the hospital.  ::?:  Somehow my dream self is smart enough to make a clone.  ::lol::  Exactly one year later, it was my birthday again. My dad started crying and he could barely speak as he told me that he had to take my cloned dog from me as well because he was dying too.  ::shock:: 

*False Awakening:* I "woke up" and started to write down the dream above in my dream journal. Somehow my real parents (not Leslie Mann  ::lol:: ) were lying in my bed listening to Jai Ho from Slumdog Millionaire on my iPod Touch.  :tongue2: 

*Oops I just remembered another one:* I started working at some grocery store. I was being trained on register by a girl that probably couldn't care less. She ditched me before I was even fully trained.  ::roll::  I was trying to scan a cantaloupe but I was having troubles. The girl at the register next to me told me to "type in the number." I looked at the cantaloupe and it had a sticker with a number on it. I tried to type it in, but the computer wasn't responding. The numbers on the sticker kept changing. I finally just gave up and walked off, leaving my customer.  ::lol::  I think my parents were there and I was walking around the store with them.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/20/09 - iPods and Silent Hill*

*Dream Fragment:* I was for some reason standing up in a small group of people (I think someone asked me to stand). Some lady was talking to the group. She started pulling out iPhones and iPod Touches from a bag. I think she was selling them.

*2nd dream:* I was taking my boyfriend with me to summer camp. I kept telling him how boring it was and that he would hate it there. Me and him were on a school bus alone just sitting on the road.  ::?:  Then another school bus came and honked. I guess it was there to take us to camp? I said "it's here" and walked up the aisle to grab my purse, which for some reason was in a seat in the middle of the bus (me and Devin were sitting in the back). I remember looking out the window and seeing my old friend Amber sitting in the other bus. She was glaring at me. Suddenly the scene changed and we were in this town. It was really bright and sunny and the sky was really blue. Then the sky blackened and a siren started going off (like the one in Silent Hill). This naked girl was lying on the ground screaming while all these weird slimy-looking things were entering her.  :Eek:  

Then the scene changed and me and Devin were going down to the lake in the middle of the town and the day had turned all sunny and cheerful again.  ::lol::  All these townspeople were having some sort of party by the lake. My uncle was sitting in a canoe fishing.  ::roll::  I looked over and saw a big house. I mentioned that it would probably be safer if we stayed there for the night, since the monsters couldn't get inside.  ::?:  Devin quickly said "That's true" and all of a sudden we were in the house with a bunch of other people (I'm guessing townspeople wanting to take refuge with us). I was holding a door open for my uncle, who was trying to attach some electrical thing to the house.  ::?:  I was telling him to hurry up because the monsters were coming soon. 

Then the sky turned black and the siren sounded. My uncle and my brother's friend Andrew were out there working on the...thing (I don't know what it was). I remember leaving the door open just a crack so they could get back inside when they were done. Somehow the monsters didn't care about my uncle and Andrew. I looked out the window and saw some sort of pig monster walking around. Then I was suddenly sitting at a picnic table with my uncle and Andrew had been replaced with CW Jason. I kept nagging him about something but he wasn't really paying attention to me.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/21/09 - School*

It was my first day of school (not sure which grade, but I know it was high school). I got a call from my friend Alysha. She told me that she was gonna sneak into a movie with her boyfriend and friends. Apparently the school had a movie theater.  ::roll::  My teacher told me to take a desk to the office for some reason. After I was done that, I tried calling Alysha but there was no signal. When I got back to the classroom, my teacher had been replaced with a friend of mine, Amber (not the same Amber from the previous dream). I wondered what she was doing there. All the guys in the class were flirting with her and I think she was being really sarcastic and teasing them.  ::roll::  Amber asked a guy named Michael to go up and make a speech. He got up from his desk and asked his friend Connor to go up with him because he was really nervous. Connor got up and Michael gave him the paper with the speech on it and shoved him to the front and sat back down (wow, nice friend you got there, Connor).  ::lol::  Then I was somehow in the computer lab and my friend Mel was hugging me and saying "it's ok, I know you're sorry."  ::?:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/22/09 - More Theater Stuff*

I was at work at the theater and the managers were saying that there were no Nintendo DSes allowed at work anymore. They said they were going to search everybody's stuff. I briefly thought of the DSi that was in my purse but decided that they probably wouldn't find it because I would keep the purse with me while I was working in the box office.  ::?:  I went to the concession and Robyn told me to count kid's trays. I think she thought I was closing that night, but I told her I was off at 10:30. 

Then it started getting busy, so Robyn told me to go back to the box office. On the way there, I started ranting loudly about the lights not being on at the front of the building.  ::?:  I remember all the customers in the concession line turning to look at me.  ::lol::  I opened the box office and suddenly noticed that my purse looked empty. I panicked and said to my customer "Could you excuse me for a moment?" and grabbed the purse. I started running upstairs while looking in the purse. I noticed my phone and wallet were still in there, and right before I got to the manager's office, I found my iPod. I walked into the office and saw Joel, Braia, and Brendan sitting by the fax machine.  ::?:  I was for some reason crying at this point and I said "Where is it?" I remember that Joel and Braia turned around but Brendan kept staring at the fax machine.  :tongue2:  Joel and Braia started smirking at me and Joel said "It's in the cash office." I went and grabbed my DSi and put it in my locker. 

When I got back downstairs, there was a long line and everyone was staring at me. I said "sorry about that" to my customer and she said "it's okay" and started asking me about applications. I remember CW Gloria wearing a manager shirt and carrying a clipboard randomly being in the box office. Somehow time skipped to the last customer in line. It was an old guy with some weird papers that said to let him in for free to some movie (I can't remember the name) but it was showing up as a different name on the computer. I went to talk to Robyn about it and she rolled her eyes and told me that we couldn't take it. I went back to the guy and explained (I don't remember what he said). Then I sold 7 kid's tickets to some western movie, but I was panicking because I forgot to tell them which theater to go to. Suddenly I was in my dad's truck and we were talking about Up. For some reason, I kept mentioning to him that I forgot to tell the 7 kids where to go.  ::roll::  Then we drove by Superstore, but it said Safeway above the door.  ::shock:: 

*Dream Fragment:* I quit my job at the theater so I could work at McDonald's.  ::shock::  My old friend Carley was training me there and I remember us having to wash dishes or something in the back. The dishwater looked disgusting, almost like blood.  :Eek:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/23/09 - SP and Dream Fragment*

First things first, I experienced SP (sleep paralysis) for the first time last night!  :boogie:  I was just concentrating on my breathing and keeping my mind conscious, when I felt a weird tingling sensation go all over my body. My body felt heavy all of a sudden and I couldn't move at all. I was seeing all these weird green spiral-like things in my head. Then I got really excited, my heart started racing, and I woke up.  :Sad:  I immediately did a reality check, but of course I wasn't in a dream.

*Dream Fragment:* Me and my brother Zach were in this place with lots of rivers and waterfalls. This guy was shooting at us for some reason, and I think Zach was shooting at the guy. Then I remember me, Devin, and my dad walking in the halls of a hospital. My dad was asking how Devin's grandmother was doing, and Devin replied that she died at 43 years old.  ::?:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/24/09 - Doppelganger attack and The theater again!!*

*HI (Hypnogogic Imagery):* I was playing lots of Sims 3 last night right before I went to bed, so I kept seeing images of the game in my head. I also saw the word "Facepalm!" flash and some green and yellow fireworks.

*Nightmare fragment:* I was in a bedroom trying to take sexy pictures with my phone, when I turned around and saw my doppelganger standing in the doorway to the bathroom.  ::shock::  I panicked and started to run while trying to call out for Devin. She caught up with me in seconds. I just remember this heavy feeling of fear and me slipping out of the dream. I was afraid to open my eyes because I thought it might be a false awakening and she would be standing over me or something.

*Dream Fragment:* I was serving four ladies in the concession. They said they wanted a combo 1 so I started getting their drinks in styrofoam cups.  ::?:  Some Asian guy came up to me and told me that someone "banged" John. The ladies started giggling and my CW was laughing. We all thought he was talking about sex, but later I found out that someone had literally shot a guy named John in the parking lot.  :Eek:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/29/09 - Just a Bunch of Jumbled Crap*

Sorry I haven't been posting lately, I just haven't been remembering my dreams. Last night, all I remember is something about Angie & Brad, going to a film festival, a Pokemon wallet and elephant toque  ::?: , some mall, snakes, and a river. Yeah.  ::lol::

----------


## Rena_Chan

*6/30/09 - [Insert Witty Title Here]*

I was a young boy in this dream. I hotwired a car and was driving it to get away from someone. Then I was suddenly at a random mansion with a crapload of swimming pools around it. I started swimming and some snobby kid that apparently lived there started yelling at me to get out of the pool. I started swimming away and he chased me. I got pretty far from the mansion but for some reason he was still following me.  ::roll::  We got into a fistfight. His dad drove up and was telling us to stop. I remember that his name was Dave and his son's name was Tyler. He pulled Tyler off me and asked me if he could give me a tip. He said "record everything in life as if it were a movie. That is the key to life."  ::shock::  ::lol::  

*Dream Fragment:* Some guy was torturing Mion and Shion from Higurashi. He was gassing Mion in a tank and making Shion watch. Mion died.  :Eek:  :Sad:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/1/09 - Edmonton*

Me, my family, and Devin were in Edmonton. We were at the West Edmonton Mall. I was in a clothing store looking for a certain T-shirt and a CosmoGirl magazine. My dad was telling me to hurry up. For some reason Zach was buying something in a girl's clothing store  ::lol::  (I don't remember what he bought). My mom started telling me that we had to go on the plane soon to get home. I was complaining because I hate being on planes (I don't in real life). Me and Zach were suddenly walking with our backpacks down this hallway. I think we were in the airport but it still looked like the West Ed. This lady started walking beside us and asking how our vacation was. I didn't even realize she was talking to us at first because she wouldn't even look at us, she just looked straight ahead.

----------


## Kamilii

No not Mion! I love that anime  :smiley:

----------


## Rena_Chan

Yes it's my favorite anime.  :smiley: 
Thank you for replying to my dream journal.  :smiley:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/4/09 - Devin & His Bros.*

Devin had three brothers in this dream. CW Wyatt, Keiichi from Higurashi, and someone else. We went through some sort of timeline where Keiichi was trying to kill Devin. I don't remember why, I don't even remember this part of the dream very well. Wyatt was telling me that the fourth brother killed himself by blowing himself up. Then I started watching his death as if it were a movie. He was at the front of a classroom, I think he was doing show-and-tell. He was making a long speech and then he just blew up.  :Eek:  Suddenly I was in this strange bathroom where the toilets were out in the open. I was just sitting on one and not even using it.  ::?:  CW Dora-Dawn walked by and gave me a weird look. I think she asked me why the hell I was just sitting on a toilet, and I replied "I'm just hanging out."  ::lol::  

Then I was in a school gym for some sort of assembly. Me and Devin were sitting in the back, I was listening to my iPod. An old classmate of mine Dylan was lying on a mattress in the aisle.  ::?:  Devin started teasing him loudly. My high school math teacher was at the front for some reason. She started yelling for Dylan to take off his Playboy hat and for Devin to move away from the aisle (WTF? Dylan was more in the aisle than he was). I told him to move behind me but he kept trying to move to another row. I remember feeling hurt that he didn't want to sit near me. Another old classmate of mine Braylee said to Devin "This is the row for boys who like pop!" Devin said "Girls can like pop too" and started moving towards me.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/6/09 - Zombies!*

I was constantly being chased by zombies in this dream.  :Eek:  I was at first running around some town, but then it changed to a mall. My dad was sneaking me around the mall and away from the zombies. Devin bought dynamite to blow up the zombies. He threw one at them, and turned to walk away without looking to see what happened. The zombies were unharmed.  ::?:  Me and someone else started screaming Devin's name to get his attention. It was too late though, they attacked him and zombified him.  ::lol::  He was made into a super-fast zombie. He started running after me. I screamed and started to run away.

*Dream Fragment:* Me and Devin were typing up stories. Devin said he was gonna end his story at 13 pages. I said I was ending mine too, but I don't remember how long mine was.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/11/09 - Finally Some Remembered Dreams!!*

*1st Dream:* I was in my apartment, but for some reason Zach and my mom were there with me. Me, Zach, and Zach's friend Walter were sitting on the couch watching a science fair on TV. There was some kid on the screen showing off his volcano.  ::lol::  For some reason, my mom kept looking at me and smiling. Then I started hooking up a bunch of cellphones to my laptop, I think I was charging them. Walter showed me his new phone, it was some sort of shiny thin smartphone. I said "Sleek."  ::?:  Suddenly I started telling them about this dream I had. And it was the same thing I just wrote!  ::shock::  I was making fun of me saying "Sleek" in my dream.  ::lol::  Then I noticed that Zach was taking all of my Wii games and moving them into his room (apparently he had a room in my apartment).  ::?:  He noticed MadWorld and was saying that he really wanted to play it. I was mad at him because I bought half the games and now he was taking them for himself.

*2nd Dream (I think this might have been part of the 1st dream):* I went into Zach's room, which looked more like the family room from my old house. I noticed he had Wii Sports Resort, and decided to try it out. I turned it on and started playing the frisbee dog game. I was moving my wrist around, testing the Wii Motion Plus. Instead of throwing frisbees, I was throwing hot dogs to the dog.  ::lol::  Suddenly I was in the game actually playing with the dog.  ::shock::  The park that we were at looked familiar, like the park that used to be behind my house when I was younger. I started running around the park, I think I was searching for something. I remember wanting to go on the playground because the thing I was searching for might be up there, but there were tons of flies swarming on the playground.  ::barf::

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/14/09 - Graduation*

I was at my high school graduation. We were graduating outside of what looked like a castle in England.  ::shock::  I remember that I kept getting really excited about graduating, and I kept looking around for my parents. We all had to play in the band for some reason. I was walking around looking for somewhere to sit. Then I realized I didn't even have my clarinet with me. I went to my band teacher and told her that I didn't have my clarinet. She said to go look for a spare. There was this weird looking tunnel that for some reason I thought I had to crawl through to get the clarinet. I tried crawling through, but it got smaller so I got claustrophobic and left. I decided to stand at the back and watch. Some kid that was with the band looked at my outfit and said "Oh, so you're with us?" I looked down and I was wearing my work uniform.  ::?:  Then we all went to sit in some chairs. I sat in between Teea and Jessica, two old classmates. I remember that they were talking around me, but not what they were talking about. 

*Dream Fragment:* A guy and a girl were being chased by these ghost girls that always opened their mouths really wide and shrieked.  ::?:  They kinda looked like the girls on The Grudge 2. The guy and girl were on this street downtown and the ghosts were inside of a shop window looking out at them.  ::shock::

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/16/09 - 2 Dream Fragments*

*1st Fragment:* Me and Devin were sitting in a theater watching a trailer for Speed Racer 2.  ::shock::  It was really long, about 15 or so minutes.

*2nd Fragment:* Me and CW Lindsay were sitting on the curb by the college parking lot. A bus that looked like a golf cart pulled up.  ::lol::  I had the feeling that we were waiting for this bus so we could go somewhere, but we never got on.  ::?:  Lindsay said something to the driver, and the driver replied "Yeah, that's probably for the best."  ::?:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/19/09 - Random Stuff*

As far as I can tell these are all dream fragments. They could be connected somehow, but I don't know for sure.

*Fragment 1:* Me and my family were watching Transformers 2. During the end credits, this rap song kept repeating the word "bullshit." I was cringing because I thought it was a kid's movie.

*Fragment 2:* I was sitting in a red convertible with my family and an old friend of mine. I was afraid to tell this friend that I dropped out of high school because I thought she would think bad of me.

*Fragment 3:* Me and Zach and I think another person were playing basketball against these three guys. The guys kept inviting more people to be on their team until we were greatly outnumbered. Zach got really mad and called off the game. He said "That's really unfair."

*Fragment 4:* I was watching Family Channel for some reason and there was this show that I thought was showing rather mature content for a kid's channel. I don't remember what the show was.

*Fragment 5:* I was either watching a sex scene or actually having sex with some guy.

*Fragment 6:* I dyed my hair a kind of orangey-red color. I also put white streaks in my hair.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/20/09 - Theater Again*

I was at work in the projection booth. I was threading Dragonball ( ::lol:: ) and for some reason started staring out the window down at everyone in the theater. I looked to my left and somehow this guy was sitting up by the window. He turned to look at me and smiled. I smiled back and went downstairs. Somehow I realized I'd threaded Dragonball in the wrong projector and went to go tell Charlotte. She was directing people to their theaters and wasn't paying attention to me at all. So I went to the concession and told Devin, I was crying at this point. Charlotte was standing next to him ( ::shock:: ) making a tray, and she was looking at me strangely. Me and Devin walked over to the theater that I had threaded Dragonball in and for some reason a preshow was playing. It looked like Pokemon.  ::lol::  This lady that I recognized as my old school counsellor without glasses on starting yelling at Devin. She asked how come there was no Codename (?) being shown at the theater. He said something but I'm not sure what he said. She was being so rude to him and I finally got so sick of it and shouted at her "We didn't do it!"  ::roll::  ::lol::  Devin looked really pissed when I said this and basically told me to shut up. He said something like "She was talking to me."  ::?: 

*Dream Fragment:* Something about a female golden retriever and her puppy, and some old haunted mansion.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/21/09 - My 1st Lucid Dream!!!!!*

I was sitting in my bedroom when I looked out the window and noticed that the clouds were acting weird. They were moving down to the ground instead of forward and every five seconds they would speed up until they got really close to the ground. It looked like really thick fog.  ::shock::  For some reason I started to think that there was a big storm coming. I looked down at the parking lot in front of the building and saw that a car that looked like it was really old was torn in two. The wind was blowing half of it around like it was a piece of trash.  ::shock::  I started to get really worried when I saw a funnel cloud come up from the ground.  ::lol::  I ran to go get my brother because apparently he was at my apartment. I also wanted to put some pants on because I was in my underwear.  ::lol::  

As I was walking down the hallway, I started to think that nothing that had happened made any sense (finally my dream self clues in!) and I thought that I might be dreaming. I did the pinching nose RC and I could breathe! I then started to fly, and almost lost lucidity when I reached the ceiling, but I rubbed my hands together and the dream got much more vivid. I flew out the the window and towards the park. The feeling of flying was so real and so amazing.  :smiley:  I touched down in the park and decided to see if I could visit Japan, but it didn't work. I think I was at a low level of lucidity the whole time. I decided to explore the park for a bit. I kept trying to fly but everytime I got into the air, I fell back to the ground.  :Sad:  

I started walking through this place with a lot of kids. I started hitting them for some reason, I think I lost lucidity. I saw this baby in a high chair and went to hit it, but at the last moment I said "You're too cute to hit."  ::lol::  I noticed some kids in clown makeup and thought that the place I was in was a clown school of some sort.  ::?:  I left and I think I regained lucidity because I started trying to teleport across the park. Of course it didn't work.  :Sad:  I also tried to go to Walt Disney World and I tried to move a random football with my mind. When none of that worked, I decided to just walk around the park and see what I could find. I now had a random teddy bear in my arms. I hugged it tight and said "You shall be my dream buddy."  ::lol::  

I noticed a hill and decided to walk up it and see what I could see from the top. I realized that walking in my dream was taking no effort at all, when in real life I get really tired fast after walking. When I got near the hill, I saw a red convertible under a tree. Two people were making out in the front seats. I decided to get rid of the girl so I could get it on with the guy.  ::lol::  Then the two turned around to look at me. They were two girls, and what's more, they looked like twins.  ::shock::  I said sorry and started to walk away, when the alarm woke me up.  :Sad:

----------


## Kamilii

Grats on the first lucid,and many more to come  :smiley:

----------


## Rena_Chan

Yes, hopefully I will have more lucid dreams so I can do more flying.  :smiley:  Thank you again for replying to my dream journal!

----------


## Kamilii

Yeah no problems,in all my LDs, I never REALLY flew lol..

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/28/09 - Fighting Bears and Kissing Coworkers*

I was apparently living with my parents in a cabin in the woods. My parents wanted me to go outside to get some fresh air because I was hanging out inside too much. I went to the backyard and saw a swing set. I sat on one of the swings and saw that my parents were suddenly outside sitting on the back porch. I think they were commenting on me finally being outside. I remember being pretty pleased with myself for some reason. Then my parents randomly dumped all my DS and Gameboy Advance games on the ground. My dad took an I Love You Man GBA game ( ::lol:: ) and broke it because apparently I'd been using it to cheat on Devin.  ::?:  I looked behind the swing set toward some trees and saw what looked like a clearing. I went over to get a closer look and saw some animal tracks. I assumed they were bear tracks and went to go warn my parents. The bear was walking around the yard, so I went to go fight it.  ::lol:: 

*Dream Fragment 1:* I was in a library looking at weird manga. The librarian yelled at me, she said that I was in an adult-only section. I told her I was 18 and she said she was just making sure. 

*Dream Fragment 2:* I was on a plane headed to Ontario with all these people I used to know. I was being really entertaining, making everyone laugh. At some point, I started walking around the plane, I was following CW Avery around. Apparently I was trying to kiss him.  ::shock::

----------


## Rena_Chan

*7/30/09 - Death Note & Final Destination*

*1st Dream:* I was watching Death Note, then all of a sudden I was in the Death Note theme song.  ::lol::  I kept falling and grabbing onto things. Then I randomly teleported to Wal-Mart. I was hanging out with Alysha and I was wearing a Death Note T-shirt. I remember telling Alysha that I had the Final Destination curse and that death could find me anywhere. I was being really cautious. We passed by these people that had a shopping cart and I was really afraid that some part of the cart would fly up and hit me.  ::lol::  I think we were in the pants section and Alysha found two pairs of shorts lying on the floor. She told me she was looking for them everywhere.  ::?:  One pair was green, the other red. There was a group of guys near us, I think they were checking us out.

*2nd Dream:* I was cleaning theaters, I know something happened here but I don't remember what. Me and Devin were looking out the window, I think we were waiting for someone to come pick us up. We were watching cars drive by when Devin suddenly ran outside and started waving his arms to stop a vehicle.  ::?:  It was some sort of golf cart except it looked different. I was scared that he was going to pick a fight and get hurt. Devin started yelling at the person inside the vehicle, he ripped the keys from the ignition.  ::shock::  The person stepped outside and I saw that it was CW Brendan. They started joking around and I was relieved. Brendan's dad was also there for some reason.

*Fragment 1:* I was in some sort of gang war. I remember that my gang greatly outnumbered the opposing gang, and that we were the nice ones and the other gang looked scary.  ::lol:: 

*Fragment 2:* Me and Devin were living in a cabin in the woods. Devin had to go somewhere, so I was hanging out by myself. I looked out the window and saw these random people walking towards the door. I somehow got the impression that they were coming to look at the house so that they could buy it. I was surprised when they just walked in without even knocking.  Apparently they were just as surprised to see that someone was already living there.  ::?:  I remember seeing two of my aunts in the group. They didn't seem to recognize me.  ::?:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/6/09 -* 

*1st Fragment:* I was playing a really weird version of Super Mario Bros. I just remember that I had to get through the level as fast as I could.

*2nd Fragment:* Me and Zach were going for a walk, Zach was on his bike. We were walking around a place that looked like my neighborhood in real life. On our way back home, I kept looking up at the sky and wondering what I'd do if I was dreaming right at that moment.  ::roll::  We arrived at an apartment building that looked like a building right down the street from me in real life. Instead of going inside, I sat on the front lawn and looked at the sky.  ::lol::  When I went inside, this goth-looking chick was following me upstairs. I went inside the apartment and saw my parents and Zach. I started telling them about a dream I had.  ::lol::

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/8/09 - I get to play DJ Hero before you do lol*

I was at the theater with Zach and someone else, I think one of Zach's friends. We were going to a movie, but I didn't have a staff pass. Zach and his friend wanted to sneak in rather than pay, but I was afraid to because I knew we'd get in trouble if we were caught. They somehow convinced me, and we went to go sit down. I think that the theater was somehow an outdoor theater.  ::?:  Right before the movie was supposed to start, an explosion went off somewhere in the forest that was near the theater. I think I somehow knew that this explosion was going to happen. I ran out of the theater and started climbing this really steep hill. I was following this Tarzan look-a-like. I had the feeling that a bunch of little kids were following me.  ::shock:: 

*1st Fragment:* I was sitting in a room with Zach and some other random guy. My phone went off with a really weird ringtone. I looked at it. It was a Facebook friend request from some guy named Jeffrey something. I thought it was weird that I was getting Facebook requests sent to my phone and started making a big deal about it. 

*2nd Fragment:* I was playing DJ Hero.  :boogie:  I just remember that it was really hard, I think I was playing on Expert for some reason. 

*3rd Fragment:* Something about 50 Cent, a can full of nails ( ::shock:: ), and CW Kristen asking me to tell CW Wyatt that she was breaking up with him. I said "I'm not breaking up with him for you" or something like that.  ::?:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/10/09 - Facing off Against HER*

I was in a room that kinda looked like the courtroom in the Ace Attorney series. I was apparently a prosecutor, except I kept pointing out contradictions in the witness's testimony. The defendant was my doppelganger, apparently she had killed a lot of people. I think I was trying to prove that she was really a demon or something.  ::shock::  I started off by listing a whole bunch of things that she did or said that proved she was a demon. She had a pot of soapy water in front of her, I think she was supposed to boil it with her mind to prove...something.  ::?:  I reached my hand into the water and it was cold. I said something like "Ha! So this proves you're not a demon! You'll never be like her!"  ::?:  (Okay, A. I thought I was supposed to prove she WAS a demon? and B. Who is "her?") I remember that she gave me an icy cold stare. The cops dragged her out of the room. She screamed "When I get out of here, you're dead!" It sounded like my mom's voice.  ::shock::  

*Fragment:* I got a job interview for a storage room in a gym.  ::?:  Apparently some old guy was supposed to be interviewing me at 2:00 pm the next day. At the last minute, I called and cancelled the interview.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/11/09 - Purple Converse <3*

All I remember is a bunch of fragments, but my dream recall has been improving. Hopefully I will have another lucid dream soon.  ::D: 

*Fragment 1:* I was running away from some lady who was apparently my mom. She was abusive, I think. I remember that I was at a swimming pool and she tried to make me go home with her, but I said "Mom, I'm a lifeguard here. I can't just leave."  ::?: 

*Fragment 2:* Something about watching a car race, except it was like I was driving one of the cars. Don't remember this one very well...

*Fragment 3:* I was working at a daycare. I put on Space Chimps for the kids, and it was really weird, not like the actual movie at all. 

*Fragment 4:* I was standing at a register, kind of like the ones at the theater. A lady was standing beside me, apparently I was selling something to her. I took her American Express and ran it through as a debit card.  ::?:  The computer was prompting me to ask the lady personal questions to prove that the card belonged to her. I don't remember any of the questions. When I handed the card back to her, it somehow had a VISA sticker on it.  ::?: 

*Fragment 5:* I went to a shoe store in a mall and bought purple Converse sneakers. Oh, how I wish I could find a way to take stuff from my dreams home with me!  ::lol::

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/14/09 - ...Weird...*

I was in a room with Serena's grandmother (from Gossip Girl). She was sitting on a throne.  ::lol::  For some reason, I had the feeling she was trying to keep me and Devin apart because she wanted her daughter to date him.  ::?:  I went into the next room and saw Devin talking to her daughter. I was really angry all of a sudden and went over to them. I was asking Devin why he would want to be with some girl he just met over a girl he has known for a few years. The girl was standing there with her hair over face, and for some reason, we were all standing beside some guy's bed, he was snoring really loud. Suddenly she started screaming "Mother!" over and over again. 

I somehow knew that me and Devin would be separated forever if the girl's mother came into the room, so I panicked and started punching the window screen so we could escape. The window screen was taking a long time to break. I finally broke it and we jumped out the window and ran off. A while later, we were at our house. I think we lived in some sort of trailer park. I remember seeing all these packages of mac & cheese in a minifridge. For some reason, I took them and put them in the freezer.  ::?:  Then I told Devin I was going out for a walk. It was really dark outside and there was snow on the ground. I remember that it was fairly cold and I think I was carrying my dream journal.  ::?:  I was walking on some path far away from the trailer park, when I saw some drunken teenagers walking towards the path. I panicked and tried to run towards home, but for some reason I couldn't run very fast, it was like I was in slow motion. At the last minute, the teens turned away from the path and went somewhere else.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/15/09 - Damn It!!!!!*

I had a lucid dream but I FORGOT IT.  :Sad:  I don't even remember what made me lucid, or what I was doing in the dream. I just remember feeling really excited and I started slipping out of the dream, so I spun around and the dream changed. Why oh why can't I remember??  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/16/09 - ??*

All I remember is something about searching for the perfect swimming pool ( ::lol:: ), a school named Avondale getting something special, and riding in a taxicab.  ::?:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/17/09 - My First DEILD!!!!* 

I was at the West Ed. I saw all kinds of weird stores, one was a café type place for old people.  ::?:  My dad told me I could go to any store I want. I went into a manga store and I was looking at weird Pokémon manga. Me and my family were suddenly on a subway train. I looked out the window and saw CW Donald on some sort of platform looking down at me.  ::?:  I turned around and saw that we were on a rollercoaster. I started screaming that my glasses were falling off (I don't wear glasses in RL). 

*DEILD!!!:* I felt myself waking, so I lay still. I fell into SP shortly after. My body was vibrating all over and I was seeing strange faces in my head. I also felt myself spinning. I opened my eyes and saw that I was in a park. Everything was so clear, I was amazed at how blue the sky looked. I did a quick nose pinch RC and I could breathe! I started to fly into the air. I saw some people flying remote control airplanes ahead of me. I said "Hmm, planes" and went over to them. I started copying the plane's aerial maneuvers. I remember feeling really exhilarated about flying. I decided to touch down and see if I could go to Disney World. I imagined that WDW would be behind me when I turned around, but all I saw was the people flying the planes. I decided to try the same thing again, except with Universal Studios. I turned around and saw a building with 'Universal Studios' on it. I went over to it and headed inside. All it had was statues of characters in the park. The only statue I remember is Spiderman.  ::lol::  

I was suddenly in this castle, apparently I lived there with a bunch of other people. I looked out a window and saw a pirate ship headed towards the castle. I flew to go warn people, when I heard an explosion. Apparently, the pirates had shot a cannonball at the castle or something.  ::?: 

The dream changed again, I was at a playground. I saw this man supervising his daughter on the swings and went over to him. I asked him what his name was, I don't remember what he said. I also asked him what he thought about the fact that I was dreaming right now. I again don't remember what he said.  :Sad:  I decided that I wanted to meet L (from Death Note). I imagined that he was standing behind me. I turned around and there he was! He wasn't animated though, he looked like a cosplayer, but I was still pretty excited. I threw my arms around him and said "Oh my god! I love you!" I think he said something but I don't remember what (Lol, I really have to start remembering what DCs say in dreams). I turned around and went over to an aquarium. I remember CW Joel and another guy that I didn't recognize standing beside me. I, for some reason, wanted to scare myself so I imagined that the girl from The Grudge would pop out of the water at me. I stared through the glass and started seeing weird faces. I think that the guy with Joel was commenting on them. Right when they started pulling me away, I saw her leap out of the water, and then jump back in.  ::?:  

Suddenly I was back at the castle and I was looking through Amber's stuff for some reason. I remember playing with her cell phone. It looked like a RAZR except it wasn't. I was getting bored with the dream, so I decided to wake myself up so I could do another DEILD. I could feel myself slipping out of the dream.

*False Awakening:* I think I accidentally moved my mouth or something, so I got up and started dictating my dream to some random person sitting on my bed.  ::?:  I think the person had my laptop, and he was writing my dream down on Dreamviews.  ::lol:: 

Then I found myself watching Zach play a strange version of Super Mario World. He was playing online, I remember that one of the players he was playing against was named condemned_...something, I can't remember the rest of it.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/18/09 - Another Lucid!!*

I was with my family in my apartment. Something didn't feel right to me, so I decided to do a nose pinch RC. I could breathe! I still couldn't quite believe I was dreaming, so I tried to fly. It worked, and I flew around the apartment. I think I was taunting my parents, saying something like "I'm dreaming and you're not!" They were watching TV and ignoring me though. I pushed out the window screen and did a dive out the window. Just before hitting the ground, I pulled up and soared into the air. The feeling was amazing.  :smiley:  

There was this weird building with a glass roof that I hadn't seen before, so I decided to go check it out. I flew to the top and looked inside, but I can't remember what I saw. I did another dive off the building, but this time I hit the ground. It didn't hurt, though.  ::lol::  I decided to explore the area around me for a bit, maybe see what stores and restaurants were like in lucid dreams. I flew past KFC, La Senza, and some others, but they were all closed. Disappointed, I flew over to the theater to see what it was like. When I got there, I saw a much smaller theater. I remember laughing at how small it was. There were three doors side by side at the front of the theater. The left one said "Staff Room & Bathrooms", the middle one said "Theaters", and I don't remember what the right door said. 

I opened the middle door and looked inside. There was a long hallway. I decided to go into the left door. I started walking down the hallway. I saw a set of stairs at the end, which I assumed led up to the staff room. I saw a shadow approaching me from around the corner. I yelled "Hello? Who's there?" Two snobby looking girls in fancy dresses were standing there.  ::?:  I said "Oh, it's you" and looked around. I saw shelves all around the room with piles of film on all of them. I looked behind me and saw that the stairs had changed into a door. Curious, I opened the door. It was a really weird looking theater. Instead of nice theater seats, they were grey chairs. Instead of a projector, it was a DVD player.  ::lol::  

I started yelling to all the people in the theater "Why are you all watching a movie right now?You should be out enjoying your dreams!"  ::?:  They were all saying "I don't know why we're watching this!" or something like that. I looked on the screen and saw two men in business suits talking. I ran up to the DVD player and pushed stop. For some reason, it didn't stop the movie altogether, it just paused every few seconds. I felt myself start to wake up. I kept opening and closing my eyes for some reason. I was still in the theater. I did a nose pinch RC. I finally woke up a few seconds later.

*Note:* It's possible that I was only half lucid during this dream, since some of the things I do don't make sense. How do I take complete control of the dream?

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/20/09 - Three Lucid False Awakenings In a Row!!!!*

I was trying to WILD this morning, unfortunately it didn't work. I slipped into a nonlucid about the theater, which I don't remember much about. And I had three great (but short) lucid FAs after that. Here they are:

*Lucid FA #1:* For some reason, Tyson Ritter from The All American Rejects was in my room, except it didn't really look like him. I just knew it was him because a radio announcer was talking about him as he was prancing around my room.  ::lol::  I forget what the announcer was saying, but Tyson looked pretty pleased with himself. I started thinking this whole thing was strange when I saw Tyson whip out a miniature chair and put it on his head.  ::?:  So I did a nose pinch RC (all the nose pinching I do IRL must be paying off!) and, lo and behold, I could breathe! I pushed out the window screen and looked out the window. I noticed that half the sky was light blue, while the other half was really dark, almost black.  ::?:  I got up onto the window ledge and was about to jump out, when I thought "What if I'm not dreaming? I'll probably die if I jump." I decided to get off the ledge and see if I could really fly first. After a couple unsuccessful tries, I finally started hovering in the air. I flew out the window and down the street. I touched down and summoned Edward Cullen from Twilight. Well, actually, I summoned Robert Pattinson. He showed up and started sucking my blood. I remember getting really turned on by it.  ::?:  I flew off towards the park. When I got there, I noticed a bunch of guys partying in the park. I flew down and started making out with one of them...

*Lucid FA #2:* ...and I woke up masturbating.  ::?:  Then I decided to stop, and lay back down to try to WILD.  ::lol::  I was trying to keep my mind awake by counting my breaths, when I felt Devin touching my face. I was thinking "Go away before I move and lose all my progress!" or something like that. Devin touched my face one last time, then he got up and left the room. I opened my eyes for some reason and did a nose pinch RC just for the hell of it. I could, of course, breathe. I decided to go out to the living room to see what Devin was like in my dreams. I walked down the hallway. I saw Devin sitting in a chair facing the hallway, he looked like he was waiting for me.  ::?:  He had a really scary face and he started repeating my name over and over in a really creepy voice.  ::shock::  I got scared and ran back to the bedroom. I was trying to push out the window screen in a panic, but it wasn't really working (this might be a dreamsign). I finally got it open right when I heard footsteps in the hallway. I flew out the window in a hurry...

*Lucid FA #3:* ...and I woke up still kind of panicked. I felt really weird, so I decided to do a nose pinch RC. I shouldn't have to say it, but I could breathe. I decided not to fly out the window this time, but instead walk down the stairs and out the door, like I usually do to get out of the building.  ::lol::  I remember looking behind me as I left the apartment, Devin was gone from the chair. Relieved, I ran down the stairs. I started running really fast down the street, I took a leap and started soaring really high. The feeling was exhilarating. I didn't have any clear place in mind, but after a bit, I decided I wanted to visit the theater again. I started flying in the direction, when the dream got really hazy and unfocused. Instead of doing something to stabilize the dream like I should of, I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## Kamilii

Your progressing fast.

----------


## Rena_Chan

Yeah, I know, it's really weird. I think it's because I've been doing constant nose pinch RCs IRL, even when I know I'm not dreaming. My dream self has just been cluing in more too lol.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/24/09 - Maybe Lucid??*

I've been sick for the past few days, so I haven't remembered much. These dreams are from a couple of days ago, I also become lucid in one. I think I was either dreaming of being lucid or I was semi-lucid, because it doesn't make much sense. 

*1st Dream:* Me and Zach were looking under the tree at all our Christmas presents. For some reason, they weren't wrapped. They had pieces of paper on top of them that had the name of the recipient and some weird list. I grabbed three that looked like DVDs. One was Repo! the Genetic Opera and it was for Alan (an old family friend), another was Ponyo (for Zach), and mine was Howl's Moving Castle. I got really excited when I saw mine, I kept saying it was my favorite movie. My mom said we could watch it later. I then started cooking a small chicken in a pizza box.  ::?:  I remember that I kept running out to the kitchen to check on it. I ran out to the kitchen and saw that the chicken wasn't in the box anymore. I started frantically looking around for it. My dad said "Are you looking for the chicken? It's over there." He pointed to the windowsill.  ::?:  I said something like "Oh, you found it?" He told me that it was good chicken. My mom came out and said "I never knew the silver pieces could taste so good."  ::?:  Then we started watching Howl's Moving Castle, but I woke up.  :Sad: 

*2nd Dream:* I was in a huge house. I think I was there for a wedding, as I was wearing what looked like a bridesmaid's dress. It was pink and had a really short skirt for some reason. I randomly did a nose RC. After that worked, I decided to fly around the house for a bit. Then I think I lost lucidity, because I ended up in some bedroom with Zach and my cousin. We were yelling at this lady who was lying in the bed. We kept saying G.I. to her for some reason. I looked at my hands and noticed that they looked odd. They were rather blurry and I think there were six fingers on one hand. I became lucid again and started telling Zach about lucid dreaming. I was talking to him about dream sharing when I decided to leave the room and explore the other rooms in the house. I walked into one room and looked at myself in the mirror. I remember thinking that my dress looked really weird. Then I turned around and saw Chuck Bass (from Gossip Girl) standing by the bed. He was saying something to me, I think it turned me on because the next thing I knew, we were having sex. All I remember about that is him saying "I wish it wasn't so small."  ::lol::  Then I went downstairs. I saw my parents sitting at a table eating breakfast and decided to ask them about lucid dreaming. My mom said "Isn't that a country in Africa?"  ::lol::  Gotta love DCs.

*1st Dream Fragment:* We were going to Grandpa's house on this weird back road. When we got there, we started playing with his new puppies.

*2nd Dream Fragment:* Me and Zach were watching this show on TV. I think it was supposed to be a kid's show, but it had a lot of sexual content in it. My mom got mad and changed the channel. I yelled "But Mom, my friend made that show!"  ::?:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/29/09 - DEILD Again*

I was having a nonlucid dream when I heard the alarm going off. I heard Devin roll over to turn it off, so I decided to try to DEILD.

I felt vibrations all over and I heard a voice right inside my ear. Also there was a strange sound, it bothered me a little. Then the vibrations stopped and I wondered if I was awake. I opened my eyes and saw that I was in the bedroom. Nothing looked out of place. I was disappointed that it hadn't worked, I decided to do a nose pinch RC just in case. I could breathe! 

I turned to see if Devin was in the bed. He was awake and looking at me. I told him he should come explore my dream with me. He said "okay" and followed me out the door. I noticed that we were in my old backyard all of a sudden. I ran towards the playground behind the house. Right when I got there, I took off flying. 

I was flying around the neighborhood. I noticed people were pointing at me and I heard some kids say "Look! That girl's flying!"  ::roll::  Then I suddenly had a broom with me. It looked like the broom from Kiki's Delivery Service. I was trying my best to stay upright on it, but it kept flipping out from under me. I finally got it to stay and flew around some more. I remember seeing this guy loading something into his truck, he didn't even glance up as I flew by.  ::?:  

I saw my mom and some guy standing by a truck in the road and went down to check it out. There were a bunch of balloons in the back of the truck. My mom started telling me to use the guy's balloons to fly instead of the broom. I said I didn't want to because it would be slow and boring. The guy said it would be just like being carried by a bird.  ::?:  

Suddenly me and my mom were in this building, it almost looked like a bar. My mom was sitting on this barstool yelling at me about something. I knew it was a dream so I wouldn't get into trouble if I didn't listen. I went outside, somehow I could still hear her yelling through the window. She was telling me to get back inside. I told her I could still hear her, I just wanted to talk to some people that were standing around outside.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*8/31/09 - Unknown Technique...??*

I'm not even sure how I got lucid in this one. I just saw this clear and extremely real looking image of some sort of construction site in my mind and moved my hand to touch one of the dirt piles. I didn't even do an RC, I just knew I was dreaming. 

I started to fly around a bit. I flew over to this playground and decided to touch down and see if I could summon people. I thought about a guy I used to know from junior high and turned around and saw him skateboarding with some friends. I decided to summon the Jonas Brothers (don't know why, I hate them IRL). They were standing behind me, just staring off into the distance. I think I either hugged one of them or punched him. I can't remember.

Then I was at this entertainment center. I remember it had an arcade and an ice rink. I was walking up these stairs. The dream was starting to go out of focus so I decided to rub my hands together and shout "Clarity!" It worked, the dream got clearer. I explored the ice rink for a bit. I remember that something else happened, but I don't remember what it was.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*9/1/09 - More Lucidness*

I had a false awakening where I woke up and started telling Devin how sick I'd been that morning (I really was sick before this dream). I remember that I was wearing a white shirt and Devin was picking stray hairs off my sleeve for some reason.  ::?: 

I awoke from that and felt mad at myself for not realizing that was a dream.  ::roll::  I then proceeded to tell Devin about my sickness again. I was pinching my nose out of habit, but even though I could breathe, I still didn't think I was dreaming. I just thought I wasn't pinching my nose hard enough.  ::?:  

Suddenly we were walking through the parking lot at Superstore. I thought this was a bit weird and pinched my nose again. I could breathe, so I decided to try flying. I held onto Devin's hand and started rising into the air. We flew to the entrance of the store. Somehow I had Devin's arm and Devin was already inside the store.  ::shock::  I remember feeling really excited to visit a store in my dream (this was one of my goals). When the sliding door opened, the dream got really hazy. Rather than try spinning (I was afraid I would leave the store) I rubbed my hands together and shouted "Clarity!" I dropped Devin's arm and started to explore the store. I was looking at some sort of chocolate cake when Devin rolled over and woke me up.  :Sad:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*9/3/09 - Strange*

I was on this school bus with some people from work and a bunch of old ladies. I was carrying the old ladies' stuff for some reason. We drove past this dirt hill, I saw CW Avery climbing it with some other guys. Me and another guy on the bus were laughing at them for some reason.

We stopped at some sort of school that had a McDonald's inside of it. There was a teacher on our bus that wanted a Big Mac.  ::lol::  We went inside the school. I saw Alysha, who was wearing a weird school uniform. We headed over to the McDonald's. For some reason, the teacher yelled "Rollcall!" at a kid's face. Then the teacher told us that we all had to do weird challenges around the school. 

She assigned me and, I think, CW Braia to shut off all the clocks around the school.  ::?:  I turned off the clock in the McDonald's and started exploring the school. I wandered into an aquarium. I remember feeling amazed that the school had a McDonald's and an aquarium. I started walking up this hill. I was being followed by two guys. It sounded like they were praying. I came to a stop at a steep drop. The guys told me to jump, but I couldn't.

----------


## Rena_Chan

*9/6/09 - Lucid But Don't Remember*

I was lucid in this dream but I don't remember much about it. All I remember is flying high in the air and spinning to change the dream. I was also at the theater looking at my phone. I remember laughing at all the weird things popping up on my phone.  ::?:

----------


## Rena_Chan

*9/8/09 - Pinky*

I was walking through a grocery store that seemed to be dedicated to junk food. I believe there was also one aisle for magazines. I remember seeing a really weird magazine with strange pictures of the Olsen twins.  ::?:  

Me and Devin were working at an airport, I believe he was a security guard and I was doing ticket sales. Some men, I think terrorists, tried to take Devin hostage but I stopped them somehow. This part of the dream is really blurry.

Then we were at this weird place where people had to run around on this rope and sing a song.  ::?:  It was really strange. I was friends with this pink haired girl, let's just call her Pinky. She wanted to run on this rope while singing a love song to a guy she loved, his name was Jaden. I had this feeling that she had tried to do this before and fallen off the rope, so I was really anxious. 

She started singing before she ran on the rope. I remember thinking she had an amazing voice. She also had an anime-ish face. Somehow when she started running, I was flying right behind her. I was relieved when she made it around without falling. When we got back down to the ground, Jaden walked into the room. Apparently he didn't hear the song. Pinky seemed really upset. I looked beside me and saw my brother. He was holding a grocery bag with a big box of my favorite macaroni & cheese.  ::D: 

Zach said he had to leave. Jaden also left right after him. I opened the window in the room and yelled after Zach "Get Jaden back here so Pinky can talk to him!"

----------


## Rena_Chan

*9/9/09 - The Day of 9* 

Sorry I haven't been updating this, it's just that I get way too lazy to put my entries in here.  ::roll:: 

I was attending this weird school where all the classes would sit together in this big room. I was in a class with one other person, CW Addison. We were working on an assignment, don't remember what it was. 

Time skipped to the next day, I was on my way to school. My mom and my aunt were following me to make sure I wasn't skipping.  ::roll::  Suddenly me and Devin were headed to a pizza place. I decided to stop in to the EB Games right next door and see if they had the Sims 3 expansion and some DS game. They didn't, so I left.

Then I think I started watching this anime-ish fight scene. These two guys were fighting two women. The women started drowning in this random body of water that just appeared under them.  ::shock::  I leaped out into the water and somehow was on top of this train that was speeding on a track on the water. I also turned into Matt Engarde.  ::?:  

I arrived at this resort, I was my normal self again. I headed to a pool with a bunch of friends. I was in my underwear for some reason.  ::?:  For some reason, I thought we were going to see Final Destination 3D at a special 3D pool. WTF?

----------


## Rena_Chan

23.11.2009A Jumble (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I haven't updated this in awhile. As you can see, I am using the DreamJournal program now. Later I will type out the dreams I had shortly after I stopped updating, but for now here is what I dreamed last night.

I was at some sort of theme park. It was supposed to be Disney World, but it looked more like a regular old carnival. I was there with my family. My dad walked up to these computer kiosk things and showed it a paper. It said "I'm sorry, but we have no room for you today." Apparently the computer was the ticket taker and Disney World was too packed for us. I was so devastated (I love Disney World). I looked over the fence and saw that it didn't look packed at all. We decided to go to our hotel to decide what to do. We arrived and went inside. Our hotel room looked like a house inside. I wandered over to the bookshelf and saw a manga about Persona. It had a picture of a guy from Persona 3 on it. I noticed a really tiny TV on a shelf and turned it on to see what the weather was like.

Then suddenly I was in a house by myself. It was supposed to be the house from Paranormal Activity and someone was filming the events in the house. I think it was my brother. I was lying in a bed upstairs when I felt an evil presence. I looked at the door and saw something standing there. I screamed and hid under the covers. Zach told me it was okay and that the evil something was not looking into the room. Apparently it was standing with its back to the door, like it was guarding it.

I also remember dreaming about a big boat and trying to find my parents.

----------


## Rena_Chan

12.09.2009Edgeworth & Pokemon (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Here are my dreams from after I stopped updating. There's one lucid!

I was training Pokémon. Miles Edgeworth from the Ace Attorney series was training with me. I somehow got a really rare Pokémon. Edgeworth kept asking where I'd gotten it. We were at the park behind my old house when Edgeworth suddenly turned into a plant. I somehow knew that I had to water the plant to get him back. 
13.09.2009Lucid! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my old bedroom. I thought this seemed weird, so I did a nose pinch RC. It worked, so I flew out of the house. I decided to visit the theater again. No more visiting the theater in lucids. I seem to always do this and it just wastes time. I could be doing better things. I flew down a dirt road and saw Matthew building some sort of fence at the end. I was talking to him but I don't remember what was said. I flew into the city and saw that it had changed into a small town with cobblestone streets. I saw my old French teacher and my grandparents walking down the street. When I got to the theater, I saw that the door looked really strange. When I opened it, it creaked really loudly and I woke up.
21.09.2009The Evil Laundry Man (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and Devin moved into this huge house. A laundry man kept bringing laundry bags to our house even though we never gave him laundry to clean. One day Devin had had enough and threw the bag violently at the man. He screamed "We didn't ask for this fucking laundry!" Suddenly somehow we were taken captive in our own house by the laundry man along with a bunch of other people. Me, Kyle, and Ashley (people I used to work with) devised some sort of plan to escape. We somehow escaped out of the house and were running around this big city. There were raptors chasing us. We managed to trick them into not following us anymore, don't remember how. We got to this house, I think Ashley was looking for something there. The scene changed and we were back at the other house. Someone else had made an escape plan involving a microwave.

----------


## Rena_Chan

24.11.2009Lucid Again!? (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't even remember very clearly what I was doing before I got lucid. I remember something about going on vacation to some kind of island. There were lots of trees on the island. I then ended up in this house on the island. Somehow I was in my old bedroom again and there was this pirate singing some song to me. I thought this seemed really out of place and did a nose pinch RC. I could breathe! I jumped out of the bed and decided to look at my hands, as I had never done that in a dream before. I've started doing the look-at-hand RC along with the nose pinch one. My hands looked kind of see-through and the pointer and middle finger on my right hand were stuck together. I laughed at the weirdness and jumped out of the window. I somehow landed in the ocean, but it was shallow water. Like ankle deep. I flew somewhere, but I don't remember where. Some of this dream is fuzzy. 

The scene changed and I was at the park behind my old house. I was also carrying something, but I don't remember what. I went over to the playground. A bunch of kids were playing tag. I looked at one of the wood supports and decided to put the word 'penis' on it with my mind. No idea what was going through my mind here lol. Maybe I wanted to scar some little kid's brain? It wasn't happening, and after awhile I got tired of it. I looked over and saw these weird clouds. They looked like giant balloon animals. I decided to fly to one of them. I remember that my flying was really sluggish and slow for some reason. I finally made it to the top of one and sat down. 

The scene changed again and now I was on top of a giant clothing rack. I was in this room with a whole bunch of sewing supplies and cloth samples. Apparently I was in the Sears back room. The young black girl from Couple's Retreat worked there and kept going into the room to get cloth samples for customers. It was here I lost lucidity and I jumped down from the rack. A whole bunch of expensive looking cloth fell down with me. I was carrying it with me for some reason. I walked over to a door in the back of the room and went in. It was a small room and a co-worker of mine, Lexxi, was there. I heard her say "Did you thread the movie yet?" I turned around and saw a young guy standing beside a weird looking projector. I went over to it and saw Knowing with Nicholas Cage displayed on a small screen. I laughed and said "Sears has a movie theater now? Must be slow for business." I left through the cloth room and sat down in an aisle by some dishwashers. I saw the Couple's Retreat girl walk out of the cloth room with who appeared to be her mom. It looked like she was showing her mom around. Her mom saw me and got really mad. She said "So the employees just sit around here and do nothing now? What is this?" or something to that effect. Apparently I was now an employee here. I jumped up and ran over to explain that I was just taking a break. I then started wandering the aisles. I was looking at weird toys when I woke up.

----------


## Rena_Chan

25.11.2009Ghost! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This one was supposed to be really terrifying, almost like a nightmare, but when I woke up, it didn't seem all that scary.

Me and Devin moved to a new apartment, which looked a bit like the one we live in now. We were laying in the bed when I saw a black blob-like thing floating near the ceiling. It disappeared when I focused on it. I said "Devin, did you see that?" and he said he did. He said that our apartment was most likely haunted. 

The next morning, we were sitting at the table eating breakfast. I saw something strange in front of Devin. It looked like a handprint just floating in the air. Devin grabbed onto it and threw it away from the table. He told me later that it was just like touching a real hand. I, for some reason, said "Wow! You're such a cool ghost!" I think I was trying to make the ghost happy so it wouldn't hurt us or something like that. 

More scary stuff happened, like the ghost actually appearing during the night and throwing our stuff around. It got so bad that we could hardly sleep. One night we decided to go out to the movies just so we could get away from the apartment for a bit. I think we were meeting my parents there. For some reason, we hired a girl to look after our apartment while we were gone. She was Stacy, a girl I work with. Right before we left, we shouted to her that the place was haunted. She looked pretty freaked.

I also remember a fragment of a dream. I was sitting on the ground with a bunch of people, some of who I recognized as coworkers. My old social teacher was talking to us about physical education, I think. He was getting us to go up to the front, one-by-one, and act out our favorite sport. It was my turn next, and my heart was beating really fast. Suddenly my teacher was distracted by something and I didn't have to go up. I can't remember what he was distracted by, but I do remember something about toilet paper and someone running away.

----------


## Rena_Chan

26.11.2009Dennis Quaid is my Father!? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at the theater watching G-Force, which I already had apparently watched several times. I've never seen that movie before. I was making plans to see The Blind Side after when I suddenly remembered that I worked tonight. I looked at my watch and saw that it was 5:09. I was nine minutes late. I ran out of the theater.

The dream skipped and suddenly I was randomly wandering the halls of the theater, except it didn't look at all like the theater in waking life. All the doors were open, and I could see people standing up inside one, as if there was a concert going on. I somehow knew that the band 54-40 was playing inside. I went inside another theater, where the seats were kind of set up like a stadium and there were flashing lights everywhere and loud music playing. It reminded me of a nightclub, and I wondered why people weren't dancing.

Then I was lying in a bed in what I remember to be my parent's old bedroom. Devin was there and he was telling me that my dad had to go to space for awhile. Apparently he had to live on this pink planet, don't remember what it was called. I got an image of Dennis Quaid in my head when he said dad lol. Suddenly I was in a classroom. Alysha and Devin were in the class with me. I was sharing a desk with Devin for some reason. I remember that I kept studying his schedule and mine. I saw that Devin was in two special classes. For some reason, I thought that one of them was building construction. Then I saw that Devin had a two block spare and I kept making a big deal over it. I also saw that I had one. I noticed we didn't have to go to school on Fridays and I went to go ask the teacher about it when I woke up.

There was so much more to this dream, wish I could remember it.
26.11.2009Dying iPod (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Apparently I lived in some sort of Mennonite village with my parents. We lived in this rundown shack. I kept making fun of everyone who lived there. One day, I was walking with my parents down a weird hallway. The floors were like a trampoline and I was bouncing down the hallway. I remember looking into some of the rooms as I bounced by. There was one room that had a guy preaching and another that had some sort of trampoline class going on. I finally came to the end and went down some stairs. I saw my grandparents being examined by doctors in what appeared to be a parking garage. 

Suddenly I found myself in an old car with my parents and my grandmother. My grandma was driving, Mom was in the passenger seat, and Dad was sitting beside me in the back seat. I had the feeling we were going backwards for some reason. I also had the feeling we were going on a long trip. I said "Can we go back so I can get my iPod?" and I kept saying please. My grandma said sure and we started driving forward lol. I noticed we were driving on some sort of mountain road, and there were pink flowers growing on the mountain.

We arrived back at the village. I ran back through the strange hallway. For some reason, I couldn't find our house. I had the feeling that this had happened before. My mom was suddenly behind me telling me where to go. I grabbed my iPod and bounced back through the hallway. I yelled "Retard" at this guy for some reason. Then when I was back in the car, I suddenly remembered that my iPod was almost dead and was really upset. This might be from me listening to my iPod until the battery almost died before I went to bed last night. I turned it on anyways and was flipping through the songs when I woke up. I remember some Madonna song being on my iPod.

----------


## Rena_Chan

27.11.2009WTF (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and Devin were at my old house. We were in my bedroom, lying on the bed making out when I saw Charlotte enter the room. She pulled Devin off me for some reason and Devin followed her. I was mad and wanted to know what was going on. I went out into the living room and saw my family there. I walked down to my parent's bedroom and saw that the door was open a bit. I looked through and saw Devin and Charlotte talking inside. I didn't hear what they were talking about and went back to the hallway by my room. My brother was there, I forget what I said to him. I saw Devin walking up to me and asked him what Charlotte wanted. He said that she didn't want us making out anymore or some bullshit like that. I was really mad and said there was no way she was gonna tell us what to do in my house.

Suddenly I was back in my room and Devin was gone. I had a lot of laundry to do and was freaking out because I had to go to work at 1:30. I really do work at 1:30 today lol. My brother was doing laundry and I yelled at him because I needed to do mine fast and he was taking up the washing machine. Then I remembered that we both have washing machines in our rooms, and I wondered why we weren't using them. I told Zach this, and he looked puzzled, like he never even knew this fact. I was just waiting for the laundry to finish when I walked out into the hallway. I went into Zach's room and was just looking around. I looked out into the hallway for some reason, and saw Zach at the end. He saw that I was in his room, and ran over. He was yelling at me when I woke up.
27.11.2009Idiot Stan (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was working at the theater. I was serving behind the counter. Instead of the counter, we were sitting on benches. This dream is just really hard to explain. Bear with me lol. I was sitting beside Devin. I called the next person over. This greasy haired guy with a purse walked up and asked for a ticket to the popular movie of the night, don't remember what it was called. 

Suddenly I was watching a video on the computer. It was a video from some girls in Japan who hated Americans, or something like that. It appeared to be a spoof of American Dad. Stan and his wife were in the savannah of Africa. Stan's wife got eaten by a tiger. Then the tiger kept bugging Stan to get him out of there for some reason. Stan promised he would and then noticed that spiderwebs were surrounding him. They had bugs all over them. I think I forced myself to wake up from this one, as I had the ickiest feeling. I still had the feeling when I woke up.

----------


## Rena_Chan

03.12.2009Edmonton (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember a lot about this one. Apparently I was in Edmonton, even though it looked more like the city I live in. I went to the mall to look for a certain hat and hair elastic, don't remember why now. I then went to the amusement park in the mall. I remember looking at the rollercoaster and wondering if I should ride it. I then remembered that I had ridden it in another dream and that I got sick. Grrr... I am so stupid lol. 

There was also something about a weird radio station too, but I don't remember.
03.12.2009Oooookay (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm not even sure exactly where this dream started, but I'll try my best. I went to some sort of zoo. I noticed that the gorillas were fighting pretty seriously, like they were actually trying to kill each other. I think some other animals were fighting too. The dream skipped and I was now in a castle, which I apparently lived in. Some girl named Mary Ann lived there with me. She left to go somewhere. For some reason, there were these guys shooting at her, but she didn't get hit somehow. 

I left the castle on the same road that Mary Ann left on. The guys were still there, and they started shooting at me. For some reason, they were only shooting in one direction, straight down the road. I noticed that if I crawled down the road, they couldn't hit me. There was a forest right next to the road. The trees had yellow leaves and there were yellow leaves all over the road. I looked into the trees and noticed a bear. I somehow knew that it was going to attack the shooters.

Then we were back at the castle, except now I was Mary Ann. I was downstairs getting something. I looked around and reminded myself never to come back down here again because it felt haunted.
03.12.2009Jasmine (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and Devin were in our apartment getting ready for a costume party. I was dressed as Jasmine from Aladdin, don't remember who Devin was going as. I remember thinking that my costume looked really slutty lol. The dream skipped and I was now in this strange field. The field had rides like you'd find at a carnival all over it. I remember feeling like I'd been there before. I have. In a dream. Grrr... 

I went on this ride that would fling you upside down, except I pressed a button to ensure that I wouldn't get flipped. Yeah, strange. Anyways, suddenly I was in this classroom and I was about to play a weird-looking board game with someone I used to go to school with, when I woke up.

----------


## Rena_Chan

I just realized that this journal is over 1,000 views! Thanks to everyone who's been reading it!  :boogie:  ::happyme::  ::breakitdown::

----------


## Rena_Chan

04.12.2009Vampires, Werewolves, and Haruhi Suzumiya, oh my (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was remembering this dream word-for-word when I woke up, like in movies when one of the characters is telling a story and you're watching a flashback, but my boyfriend suddenly snored and I lost it all lol. I was sitting in the break room with Heather and Amber. I felt really self conscious for some reason. Heather lightly kicked me and said "What's up?" I don't remember what I said. Then I remember climbing up this steep cliff. I think I was trying to get away from these werewolves that were chasing me. 

The werewolves started fighting with some random vampires, allowing me to escape. Then I was in a hallway watching Haruhi Suzumiya challenge the werewolves and vampires. Then I remember something about Lucy from Elfen Lied, a school bus, and trying to save someone.

I really hate how boring my dreams are. I wish I could remember detail like some people on this site. Oh well... 
04.12.2009Boring (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at the theater. Again. What. the. fuck. I HATE dreaming about the theater. There was now some sort of weird balcony over the concession stand and I was standing up there with my old boss and some other girl. I was wondering why Robin was there when someone told me that it was the grand re-opening of the theater and a lot of the old staff were there. I was irritated that Robin was acting like the manager still. 

She turned to me and said something like "We're taking you guys to a restaurant and we're gonna get our faces smashed with popcorn!" Even in the dream, I thought this was weird. Do a reality check next time, you dumbass! Then we were at a restaurant, we ordered some sort of sushi platter. Time rewinded and now we were eating ham. WTF?? Then I was back at the theater, except now I was working. I was apparently closing the concession, even though it was broad daylight outside. 

Luke was closing with me. For some reason, he had a textbook by his till and was studying instead of working. Time skipped and now he was telling someone that Robin had taken his book away. I was pissed when I heard this, probably because I didn't want her to be there anymore. Shantel and Ashley walked around the corner, they were leaving. I overheard Shantel telling Ashley about her boyfriend.

Then I was at a store looking at Lucky Star manga. In my dream I was apparently almost broke, but I wanted to buy the manga so badly. I decided it would be okay as long as Devin didn't catch me. I started to run to the register when I woke up.

----------


## bro

> I wish I could remember detail like some people on this site.



Ditto.

Still, your entries are far better, with clearly more recall than some I've seen.

Congratulations of that Lucid dream on the 24th. The Nosse R.C is my favorite and for me, the most discreet to do.

Do you have an induction method of choice? I've been getting quite a bit better at WILD.

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Rena_Chan

I've just been relying on the DILD lately. I've tried to WILD, but it seems too difficult. I'm not quite giving up yet though lol.

----------


## Rena_Chan

06.12.2009Lucid Dreaming is Evil!? (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at the theater working. For some reason, I was really mad at these customers I was helping. I was holding a popcorn scoop in my hand and went to go hit the lady with it. She looked really scared lol. I then changed my mind and said to Charlotte "You know what? I quit." Everyone in the concession and lobby was watching me lol. I took off my apron and hat and ran upstairs. 

I went into the girl's change room, elated by what I had just done. Suddenly my mood started changing and I now felt sad and scared. I was worried about what Devin would say. I vowed to go out to look for a new job as soon as I could. Shantel was in the room as well. I said "If the new job doesn't work out, I can always come back here and get my job back, right?" She didn't look too optimistic about it. I started getting really hysterical and wondered if I should talk to Charlotte.

I then ended up downstairs again. My cell phone was ringing. I looked at the screen and saw it was my parents. I think I was trying to answer my phone, but for some reason I couldn't. After they hung up, I went to call them back. It just kept ringing, no one was picking up. "Odd," I thought, but then I just concluded I'd hit the wrong speed dial. WTF? 

Then I was in the concession again for some reason, even though I knew I didn't work here anymore. I saw Devin working at the till at the end and went to tell him about me quitting. When I got to him, I saw that he looked like he had been crying and wondered if he had found out. I asked him a few questions related to it, but he didn't seem to know what I was talking about, so I knew that he didn't know yet. 

Now finally the lucid part lol. I saw Charlotte coming and knew I would be in trouble if I was found behind the counter, so I started running to the other end. Jeff and Kurt were running towards me, they suddenly stopped, making it hard for me to get past. They finally moved and I ran up to Matthew. He was saying something to me, when I felt really strange all of a sudden. I said "This is a dream, isn't it?" I pinched my nose. I could breathe. Yay! I said "Yup, it's a dream." I remember Matthew was watching me curiously, like he didn't know what I was talking about. Dumb DC lol.

I flew down the hallway. I ended up in this strange place. I noticed that it looked like a church, and I saw some people singing worship songs. I saw someone from my old church and thought "Oh crap, I don't want her to see me and ruin my LD." I flew up to this light hanging off the ceiling and sat on it. I looked down and saw a young Christian girl witnessing to another girl. I yelled down to her "What do you think about lucid dreaming?" She slowly started to lift her head, and as she did she said "Lucid dreaming is EVIL!" On the word "evil" her head snapped up to look at me and she hissed. Her face looked really freaky, it reminded of me a snake for some reason.

She started talking to the girl again. I kept taunting her for some reason. I was flying around and bragging that I was lucid. She finally had had enough and attacked me. For some reason, she was now some sort of creature, like a werewolf. I tried to morph into a werewolf as well, but it didn't work, and I woke up when she leaped at me.

----------


## Rena_Chan

08.12.2009Moe Sims (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and Zach were running around this barren wasteland. There were crater-like holes everywhere. I remember my mom was following us around for some reason. I'm not sure about the order everything goes in for this dream, but I'll try my best. We ended up in a store, I think we were Christmas shopping. My mom grabbed a huge teddy bear off the shelf and put it in the cart. It was as big as me. I asked who that was for, and she smiled and said "You'll see." I smiled and somehow knew it was for me. 

Then we were all biking through this park. It looked a lot like the big park in my city. Mom and Dad were way ahead of us. For some reason, Zach was pushing me on something, don't know what it was. I felt bad and wondered if I should get out and just walk. I looked ahead and saw Dad leaning over a bridge's railing. He was yelling something like "Hang on honey! Just a bit more!" Then he fell off the bridge. Me and Zach started running over to the bridge. When we got there, we saw that they were being carried by the current towards a random waterfall. I raced down to the riverbank. For some reason, there was a loaf of bread and a bottle of juice floating in the river beside Mom, I grabbed those first lol.

I pulled Mom out of the water and Zach got Dad out of the water. In all the craziness, someone knocked over the juice bottle. I said "What a waste. And I saved that bottle too." Suddenly I was sitting on a bed playing The Sims 2 on PS2. I noticed they did an upgrade on the game, there were a lot more editing tools now, like you could edit how moe your sims could be. Moe is Japanese slang for a cute and innocent person, mostly applied to girls. I watch anime a lot, so it's no surprise that this has popped up lol. Lincoln was sitting beside me, he was telling me something, I don't remember what.
08.12.2009A Lucid Dream WASTED (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There was a whole lot more to this dream, but I'm not gonna bother writing it down, it's about the theater and all that. I was walking up this path on a hill with some friends. For some reason, I felt like I'd been there before, so I decided to see if I could zoom ahead the path with my mind. I have no idea how to better explain this part. I think I was testing my psychic abilities or something. Somehow I ended up at the top of the hill. I did a nose pinch RC. I could breathe! I was very excited and a little unbelieving that I was dreaming, so I decided to see if I could fly. I flew up and around the hill. 

I decided not to fly too long, because I wanted to do other things. I flew over top this landscape that looked like it was out of a game like Sim City or Rollercoaster Tycoon. The trees looked really weird. I dropped down beside a tree and I finally REMEMBERED my dream goal list. This is a huge deal for me. I have been getting increasingly angry that I don't ever remember to do my goals in LDs. I decided to start off with a simple one, "Go on Facebook." I, for some reason, closed my eyes to summon my laptop. I knew I shouldn't have done this, yet I did it anyway. I felt my body back in the bed and said, "Oh shit, I'm waking up." The next moment, I heard the alarm. I could've DEILDED, but for some reason, I moved. I am such an idiot.

----------


## Rena_Chan

09.12.2009Princesses and Tattoos (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was Anne Hathaway in this dream, except I was playing her character in The Princess Diaries. The story of the movie had changed though. I had just gotten married to that guy she falls in love with in the second movie, but I couldn't tell anyone for some reason. I remember me and my husband were at this royal meeting where we were choosing our crowns. Throughout this dream, the view frequently switched to third person, so I could see Anne joking around with this weird crown on her head.

The scene changed and now I was with two of my friends. I told them I was pregnant. They didn't even know I was married, so they were shocked. The view switched to behind the big curtain we were standing in front of. An evil-looking bald guy heard me say I was pregnant and went to go tell someone. The scene changed and now I was working at the theater. Princesses work? I was talking to Devin, who was apparently my best friend in the dream. I told him that I was married. He said "Ah, so you're not pregnant out of wedlock, but out of camlock." WTF? In the dream this made perfect sense.

The scene changed again, and now I was back to my old self. I was watching a movie with a bunch of people. There was a Zombieland trailer on the movie, except it wasn't called Zombieland in the dream, don't remember what it was called. I remember getting a bag of Doritos to eat during the movie. Suddenly I was showing Devin all my tattoos. I don't have any IRL. There was this weird one that said something about America, but it was welting up. I was asking Devin what to do about it, and he told me to go to the person who gave me the tattoo. 

And now I was in a bed next to this guy I used to go to school with. His little brother was with us for some reason. I was, for some reason, listening to a Hilary Duff CD. The guy got up to go to the bathroom, and took his brother with him. When he came back, his brother had turned into a dog. The dog jumped onto the bed and started licking me.

----------


## Rena_Chan

10.12.2009Weird Facebook (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went on Facebook, and they had done a really stupid update. I can't remember the details exactly, but it had something to do with clicking on different tabs rather than seeing everything on one page like it is now. I remember one tab said 'status' but that's all I remember. *sigh* There was much more to this dream, but I honestly don't remember.

----------


## dream wolf

i HATE zombie dreams i am constantly plagued with them

----------


## Rena_Chan

11.12.2009Hollywood (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I wasn't really participating in this dream, more like I was watching a movie. Either Nicole Kidman or Naomi Watts was sitting in this throne asking someone why they wanted to throw a party. Apparently Nicole/Naomi was the head of Hollywood and you had to go to her if you wanted to throw a party. The view suddenly switched to the person she was talking to. It was Mary-Kate Olsen wearing a long blue dress and a weird hat. She said something about throwing a party before, but it didn't work out or something like that. A maid next to her said "Oh, in that case, you have to be a waitress at your own party." WTF? Somehow Mary-Kate turned into Danielle, a girl I know, and she was bitching about having to work at her party. 

There was a lot more to it, but I've been messing around with a WILD technique on the forums and I think it's been killing my dream recall. And it hasn't worked yet, unfortunately.

----------


## Rena_Chan

12.12.2009Whatever (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There was something about flesh-eating monsters and Haruhi Suzumiya, but since I didn't write this dream down when I woke up, I don't remember anything. Stupid me. I've been doing reality checks all the time now, so let's hope that carries over into a dream one of these nights.

----------


## Rena_Chan

14.12.2009Drug Deliveries (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in New York City. It was snowing, and apparently it was almost Christmas. I was helping this guy with deliveries, for some reason we were delivering things on a hotel cart. You know, like those things they give you to take your luggage upstairs. We went inside some sort of office building. The guy told me to sit in the waiting room with the cart while he went to talk to someone. I sat down and noticed there was a Christmas movie playing on the TV. The secretary, who was some black guy, stared me down. There were some other people in the room staring at me as well. Then someone told me that the guy I was making deliveries with was a drug dealer and was only making deliveries as a front. I was shocked. Don't remember what happened after that.

----------


## Rena_Chan

15.12.2009Racist Turnip (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was working at the theater. I was in the back hanging out with Michael. I think he was prepping nachos and I was just talking to him. There was a huge tub of butter sitting beside the sink for some reason. There was also someone else in the back too but I don't remember who. Suddenly the new girl Ashley (who doesn't exist IRL) came to the back and started talking to Michael and ignoring me. I was pissed off and knew that this girl was kind of a bitch. I saw that I was almost on break anyways so I went out to the front and started to leave. Luke started singing 'Jingle Bells' to the customers in line and they were all singing back. I noticed that Luke had a high voice. It was a 'lol' moment.

I was walking down this dirt road with Devin. He was drinking a large drink. We ended up at this building that looked like a mix between our old apartment building and one of my old elementary schools. Apparently we lived there. Time skipped and now I was headed back to work an hour later. Devin was coming with me for some reason, I think he was going to watch a movie. He was telling me that Ashley had gotten fired for praying to a turnip. He told me that she was being racist. WTF? Time skipped and now we were walking back home again. I heard someone cough and said "My dad's here." I looked over to the parking lot and saw Dad standing beside his old truck. I said "Hi Dad!" I think he said something but I don't remember. I then said "Good night!" and looked at my watch. I noticed it was 10:30.

----------


## Rena_Chan

16.12.2009Rollercoasters and PotC Xmas (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember much about what happened before I got lucid. I just remember being in my apartment and deciding that I was dreaming. It was weird. I didn't do an RC, didn't do anything, I just decided I was dreaming lol. I walked around for a bit. I remember walking down the hallway, and as I went along I was feeling the walls. They had weird bumps and holes all over them. I walked into the spare room. It no longer had a bed in it. It had a door at the back of the room that's not there IRL. I walked over to it and said "When I open this door, there will be a rollercoaster inside." I opened the door and there it was! It was either a yellow coaster with pink tracks or the other way around. I think it kept changing.

When I was on the coaster, the thrill felt so real. I was just about to go through a corkscrew when I teleported back to my living room. Devin was sitting on the couch. I told him I was dreaming, don't remember what he said. I decided to spin and see if anything changed. I looked at the room. The couch was now folded up somehow and leaning against the wall. I went over to the window and it had changed into a mirror. I looked into it and saw my grandpa standing by the shelf. 

I sat beside Devin on the couch, which was now back to normal. My grandpa came over and sat on the coffee table. He was telling Devin something. I wish I could remember dream conversations lol. I looked at the TV and remembered that 'Watch TV' was one of my goals. I also remembered the Facebook goal, but I was too lazy to go get my laptop. I grabbed the remote and turned on the TV. I was laughing at all the weird shows I kept seeing. There was something about 'Jingle Bells' but I don't remember. I changed the channel to a Pirates of the Caribbean Christmas special lol. Jack Sparrow and Will Turner were talking in really weird accents. Me and Devin were laughing our asses off. I think my grandpa disappeared.

Then somehow we were in the show. We were sitting on the ground watching Jack release some reindeer from a van lol. There was a bunch of other people sitting with us. I think I was only semi-lucid at this point, as I knew I was dreaming, but wasn't really doing anything about it, just going along with the dream. Suddenly some mothers were pushing strollers through the crowd. We moved to the side so they could get through, but they just moved to the side as well, which made me and Devin look at each other and go 'WTF?' I also remember the mothers were singing something about Soul Eater.

----------


## Rena_Chan

I'll be drinking apple juice tonight and trying a WBTB. Wish me luck!

----------


## Rena_Chan

No recalled dreams, just some fragments. I think it's because I was drinking the concentrate stuff instead of the real juice, so I will be getting the real juice next time. I will also be trying this technique most nights. t=87710http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=87710
It kind of worked last time I tried it, when the alarm went off, I didn't move. But my heart started racing really fast and I couldn't get it to slow down. I guess I was just really excited lol. So I rolled over and went back to sleep. The next dream I had was a lucid (my last journal entry). So I believe the alarm raised my mind's awareness or something like that. What do you think?

----------


## dream wolf

Doppelganger? just wondering what that is

----------


## Rena_Chan

> Doppelganger? just wondering what that is



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doppelg%C3%A4nger Just follow that link.

----------


## dream wolf

oh, scary.

----------


## Rena_Chan

23.12.2009Most Fun Lucid (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It worked! The CANWILD technique worked! Except it was more of a DEILD than a WILD, so that's what I'll put it as. I heard the alarm go off and immediately remembered not to move. I fell into SP shortly after. My body was vibrating all over and I heard my dad's voice in my ear. 

I suddenly found myself back in the bed, and my mom was lying beside me for some reason. She was talking to me, but I don't remember what she said. I went out into the living room and saw my dad. I didn't even do an RC, just knew I was dreaming. I noticed that there was no furniture. I remembered my dream goals and decided to try to summon my dream guide. I said "When I turn around, my dream guide will be standing there." I turned around and my dad was standing there looking at me strangely. I said "Yeah, I know you're not my dream guide" and he said something like "What if I am?"

I rolled my eyes and went out to the balcony. The balcony had changed into a wooden board with no railings. I decided to fly somewhere. I, for some reason, wanted to make sure I could fly first before I took off, so I started to jump up and down, trying to fly. It wasn't working. My dad was still standing behind me talking to me but I wasn't listening. I suddenly said to myself "This is a dream, so I won't get hurt if I jump down from here." So I jumped down and landed on the grass. Normally that would hurt since I live pretty high up, but it felt just like I'd jumped down two feet or something. I then tried to fly, and I soared off above some electrical grid that kind of reminded me of Serial Experiments Lain for some reason.

My dad was yelling something after me. I just ignored it and kept flying. I found myself in a parking lot soon after, and closed my eyes for some reason. I suddenly remembered the last LD I had where I closed my eyes and woke up, and I quickly rubbed my hands to stabilize the dream. I slowly opened my eyes and focused on a white van in the parking lot. I sighed with relief, feeling really happy that I was still in the dream. I noticed that the parking lot's building was Wal-Mart and flew over to the entrance. Some people were standing in front of the doors. I saw that the doors were covered with rocks so that nobody could get inside. I decided to destroy the door. Just as I tried, the door opened. Everybody headed inside. I tried it on the door next to it.

I kept waving my hands at the door like I was doing a magic spell, but nothing was happening. I gave up and walked into the store. I noticed that there were bins of stuff right inside the front door. I saw a Wii in its box sitting in one of the bins. I wondered why they would have such an item just sitting right out where anyone could steal it. I decided to steal it since it was a dream and I wouldn't get in trouble. I snatched the box and ran out the door. Suddenly some girl that looked like Lexxi started running with me. She started yelling at me to put on rollerblades so I wouldn't get caught. I pointed at my feet and somehow managed to summon rollerblades. I skated through the parking lot. Lexxi was skating with me. I think someone was chasing us, but I don't remember. 

I decided to stop and sit down for a minute. I sat in one of the parking spots and watched Lexxi run away from some guy on a bike. She somehow had the Wii now. I decided to try and summon my dream guide again. I kept looking behind me, but no one was there. Suddenly Lexxi called out to me to follow her. Apparently she had gotten away from the guy and wanted me to go with her. Sad that I couldn't find my dream guide, I ran after her, no longer wearing rollerblades. I suddenly ran into Sean W. who used to go to school with me. He was dribbling a basketball around the parking lot. I said "You're definitely not my dream guide" and he said something back. Then I woke up. I looked at the clock and saw that I had only been sleeping for five minutes since the alarm! Oh well, I think this was a great start for the technique.

----------


## Rena_Chan

24.12.2009Mom, You're Embarassing Me (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and four guys were out in the middle of the ocean. For some reason, three of the guys were tied up to a boat and me and the other guy were floating on a raft beside the boat. We had the feeling that the pirates would come back for us if we untied them, but we did anyway. Then we took the boat to the shore. We went into a library. There was a radio playing somewhere in the building. The DJ was saying something about a pink flamingo, and I started running around the library looking for a plastic flamingo for some reason. I saw one and ran over but then noticed that it was only a bottle of some sort of pink liquid. WTF? 

The library turned into a bookstore and I saw a bunch of New Moon books on the shelf. I was grabbing some books that I was planning to buy. Some lady was looking at me strangely for some reason. The bookstore changed into a store like Wal-Mart. I was in the clothing section. I grabbed a couple of shirts, one of them had a picture of the Pokémon Vileplume on it, and went to go try them on. 

The store changed into the theater and now I was carrying a bag of popcorn. Apparently I was going to see some Pokémon movie with my dad, brother, and my friend. Suddenly my mom came in and walked up to the concession stand. I thought "Shit, now she's gonna know we went to a Pokémon movie." I zipped up my hoodie to hide the Vulpix on my shirt for some reason. I walked over to a picnic blanket that me and my friend had randomly set up in the lobby and sat down. My mom was talking to the guy behind the counter who looked like Kane. She said "What theater is my husband and the kids in?" Kane said "Theater 8." She shook her head and said "That one's sold out. They're all sold out except for two. So they're either in Planet 51 or The Other Side of the Moon." Then I remembered that Dad was taking us to The Other Side of the Moon against Mom's wishes because it was 14A and she didn't want Zach watching it.

Kane admitted that we went to that and Mom started screaming at him. She said something like "You promised me you weren't gonna sell them tickets to that!" She was yelling at him and holding up the line, though I don't think there was much of a line, just a couple of people. They were shocked, and I was getting really embarassed. I turned to my friend and told her that my mom always acts like this when she doesn't get her way. Not true. My mom is rather shy and would NEVER act like that in public. I should've done a reality check right then and there lol.

----------


## Rena_Chan

25.12.2009Popcorn & Presents (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

All I remember is a small fragment, since I didn't end up getting much sleep last night. I was at my parent's place for Christmas. I was opening a present and saw that it was a box with 'Garage Clothing Co.' on it. I said "Oh, I hope it's that sweater that I wanted." Time skipped and now it was after the present-opening. I noticed a whole bunch of presents behind the tree and got excited, thinking they were mine. Greedy much? I looked at the nametags and saw that they were for my dad's family, who didn't show up. Disappointed, I went to eat some KFC popcorn chicken, which changed into theater popcorn, then I woke up.

----------


## Rena_Chan

29.12.2009Kidnapped! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Some guys kidnapped me. I was tied up and sitting on the floor behind the driver's seat. One of them was saying something to me, don't remember what. Suddenly we were in a trailer. I somehow escaped out the window and ran to a trailer across the street. I knocked on the door and some old lady answered. I told her that I was in trouble and she let me in. Somehow the ringleader of the group that kidnapped me was there too, except I knew that he couldn't do anything when I was over at the lady's place for some reason.

I think the old lady was making tea for us or something and I started talking to her. The guy went into the lady's bedroom for some reason. Then he came back out and started eating cookies lol. I went into the bedroom and saw a phone on the dresser. Excited, I picked up the phone and quietly dialled 911. I was so paranoid that the guy would come in and see what I was doing lol. Then I noticed that the phone didn't have a dial tone. I somehow knew that the guy had called his friends to come get me and then cut the phone line for some reason. I went out to the kitchen. Suddenly, there was a knock at the door. Scared, I started backing away from the door and I kept saying "Oh no." The guy walked over, opened the door, and pushed me outside into his friend's arms. Then I woke up, thank God.

----------


## Rena_Chan

I've been having really terrible recall lately.  :Sad:  I also tried the CANWILD last night, but I kept waking up right before the alarm was supposed to go off.

----------


## Rena_Chan

04.01.2010Sad Dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I think I had just turned 18 and I was really excited. I was going to a licquor store with Devin. The scene changed and now I was headed to some department store with my mom, cousin, and Zach, and maybe some other people. I wanted to get a tattoo while I was there. I had a picture of Toad from Super Mario in my hand, apparently I wanted to get that on my upper arm. We were wandering around the store, I remember seeing some perfume and lingerie, I think. Then we finally went over to the tattoo section lol. 

There was a sign by the door saying they were booked for two weeks straight. I felt relieved because I was a bit scared to get a tattoo lol. The scene changed again. I was at some Brittany Murphy memorial in the park. Clueless was playing on a huge screen in front of a huge crowd of people. I started crying during the opening credits. I felt weird about crying for some reason. I also remember one of my aunts waving a glow stick around during the movie as well lol. Time skipped to the end of the movie. I started walking through the park with my family, I was now holding the glow stick. There was now some sort of party going on all around the park, there was a fireworks show and lots of people holding glow sticks.

Now I was in a room being told that my aunt had some sort of disease and would die from it soon. Apparently it was the same disease that had killed Brittany Murphy and...wait for it...Rihanna lol. In the dream I just couldn't seem to understand that Rihanna was dead lol. I was so upset about it so I went online to watch her music videos. I seem to care more about Rihanna than my aunt lol. I found a news update about the disease. It detailed that the nurse who had been taking care of the all the people with the disease had been fired because it turned out that she was helping out the guy who had caused the disease in the first place lol. Yeah, try and make sense out of that dream. It took me a whole day to type it out because I'm just getting too damn lazy about dream journalling these days lol.

----------


## Rena_Chan

05.01.2010A Dream Within A Dream (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't know if this counts or not, since it was a dream within a dream and I might have been dreaming that I was lucid, but it seemed pretty real to me, and I did the Task of the Month! Before I fell asleep in my dream, there was a jumbled mess about skipping school and some other stuff, but I don't remember it very well, so I won't write it down.

I laid down on my bed and went to sleep. Supposedly the whole transition took only a few seconds and I opened my eyes to see that I was inside a school gym. There were some guys playing basketball. I noticed that everything looked a bit staticky, almost like I was watching TV. I left the gym and saw that I was at my old high school. I was in a long hallway. I looked up and noticed that the ceiling was made of glass. I decided to try and destroy the roof, almost like the last lucid where I was trying to destroy the door. For some reason, my old science teacher was trying to do it before me. We were both waving our hands like crazy at the roof, people were looking at us strangely lol.

I finally succeeded, there was a big explosion and part of the roof fell down. I walked away and now found myself in a mall. My dad was with me. For some reason, I started to run away from him. I decided to try to run at super speed lol. I didn't really feel anything though and now we were walking. I remembered the task of the month and tried summoning a glass of champagne into my hand. I kept forming my hand like I was holding a wine glass. Disappointed that it wasn't working, I glanced down at the floor. There was a wine glass full of champagne sitting on the floor right in front of my dad. Excited, I grabbed and drank. It didn't taste like anything much, almost like air, and it burnt a little for some reason. 

Suddenly, I felt myself awakening. Except it was just an FA lol. I decided to try and DEILD. I felt buzzing all over and I felt something moving in my hand. Weird. It moved again, and I suddenly realized that Devin was pulling something out of my hand. I opened my eyes and saw that he had taken a bottle of sunscreen out of my hand. He told me he was going swimming.

----------


## Rena_Chan

07.01.2010Frustration! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was watching Zero no Tsukaima (an anime) and the end credits started. I noticed that there was still six minutes or so left on the video, so I decided to skip ahead to see what was on it. I skipped ahead about two minutes. Suddenly I heard some girl yell "Frustration!" in English and then start singing in Japanese. I really liked the song, so I decided to go on MAL (myanimelist.net) and see what it was called. It was called "Frustration!" (of course lol). Just when the main chorus started, the scene changed to me watching a guy playing DDR to this song. The main chorus was extremely catchy and apparently really hard to keep up with on DDR, as the guy was having trouble.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Just when the main chorus started, the scene changed to me watching a guy playing DDR to this song. The main chorus was extremely catchy and apparently really hard to keep up with on DDR, as the guy was having trouble.



I love DDR! Do you play?

----------


## Rena_Chan

Lol no, I'm not very good at games like that.

----------


## Rena_Chan

11.01.2010Fearless! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I actually woke up terrified from this one, which I now find hilarious lol. Me and Devin were sitting in the living room. Devin was playing on his computer and I was just sitting on the couch. Apparently, we were supposed to head over to my parent's place that night. I called to tell them we were ready to be picked up. I was just sitting there watching Devin play his game when my phone rang. It was my mom and all she said was "You know you guys can stay the night if you want to" and then she hung up, not even giving me a chance to respond. Also her voice was unusually quiet for some reason. 

I told Devin that we were going to stay over there for the night. I suddenly got a false memory of me and Devin staying over at his parent's place one night. Devin said okay and turned back to his game. The lights were all off so I decided to turn them on for some reason. I think I thought there was a ghost in the apartment, so I was trying to scare it away. Right when I ran into the laundry room, I shouted "I'm fearless!" and burst out into a random song. I turned on the light and ran out. 

I went to the bedroom and was about to turn on the light when I noticed that it looked like someone was laying on the bed. I flicked on the switch, but it didn't turn on for about ten seconds. While I was waiting, I ran out to the living room just to see if Devin was still there. He was, I was starting to feel terrified at this point. I got back to the bedroom just when the light turned on. The somebody under the blanket moved, and I screamed and ran out of the room. Then I woke up to hear Devin coming out of the room, I was freaked out and I kept pinching my nose just to make sure it wasn't a false awakening lol.

----------


## Muggler

Cool dreams! Very entertaining :3

----------


## Rena_Chan

Wow, thanks for commenting! It's so rare for me to log on and see that someone commented on my dream journal lol. I was beginning to think no one reads this.  ::D:

----------


## Rena_Chan

17.01.2010Sadface (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

How I didn't get lucid in this dream is beyond me. I don't remember a lot of it anymore because I didn't have a chance to write it down when I woke up, but here's what I remember. Me and Devin were in a mall. I think we were there with a lot of other people, I don't remember. Devin told me to go to the food court to get him a hot dog. As I was walking there, I started thinking that I would have a lucid dream that night and I had to be more aware of my surroundings. I was looking around at all the people and stores, but didn't do an RC for some reason. I finally got to the hot dog place, except it was some sort of store that sold hot dogs on the side. I was waiting for two people standing at the grill that were getting their hot dogs. I saw that the hot dogs looked rather disgusting, so I decided to leave. Yeah, I know, not very interesting, but that's all I remember. I know that there was a lot more to this dream, and I also remember having other dreams. I just wish I could write them down.

----------


## Rena_Chan

31.01.2010Woot (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a trailer with my mom, grandma, and aunt. I was talking to my grandma when I happened to look out the window and saw something strange. The scene outside the window (all I remember is a tree) started to change, then it suddenly snapped back to what it was before. I thought this was really weird and pinched my nose. Score! I excitedly said I was dreaming to everyone in the room, don't remember what they said. I then remembered that I have a habit of doing pointless things in dreams, so I decided to do something fun. I walked over to the door and said "When I open this door, there will be a tropical beach outside." I opened it and was delighted to see that it worked! 

I saw people suntanning on the beach. I walked out and looked out to the water. I noticed that the waves were really huge, like retardedly huge. I laughed and ran over to the water. A random golden retriever was suddenly running with me. We jumped into the water. There was weird sand in the water that, when you stepped on it, sank and made the water deeper. I started swimming. I noticed some people that work with me swimming next to me. They said something to me. A guy that works at the local anime store was with them. He was talking like he'd worked at the theater before. He noticed me and said I was hot for some reason. WTF lol. I just ignored him and kept swimming. 

Suddenly the scene changed. I was now working behind the concession stand. I noticed one of the same guys who was in the water with me was standing near me now, so I decided to pinch my nose again. Score again! Excited, I looked around and wondered what to do. I decided I wanted to tell my boss to fuck off lol, I hate her IRL. I started walking over to the phone to call upstairs, but decided I wanted to make absolutely sure I was dreaming first so I wouldn't get fired lol. I remember saying something like 'illogical' but I don't remember why. I tried to fly, when I noticed that the concession was decorated with corn. WTF? I think I was only partially lucid here. I said "What the fuck? Corn?!" I suddenly noticed that I was carrying a bucket of corn and threw it at the ground, getting some satisfaction out of everyone staring at me. I would never have a fit like that in public, so I guess I was just seeing what would happen if I did in a dream. After all, it's a dream, no consequences, right? I still want to yell at my boss in a dream though lol.

----------


## Rena_Chan

03.02.2010Swordfights, Facebook, and WTF (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my parent's place, apparently I had stayed overnight. I was hanging out in my brother's room, reading these papers. I forget what they said. I went out into the kitchen and sat at the table with my mom and grandma. My mom started yelling at me because I wasn't spending enough time with Zach. I happened to glance up at the clock and noticed that the numbers were weird. There was an 18 in the spot where 9 should be and all the other numbers were switched around. I did a nose pinch RC and was surprised to find out that I was dreaming! 

I was really surprised because everything felt so real before. I excitedly told my mom I was dreaming, I think she rolled her eyes. My mom and grandma got up from the table. I said "I can't believe I'm fucking dreaming!" I ran outside and started to fly. I was flying over some sort of forest. I kept spinning in the air to see if the scene would change, it didn't though. I think someone started flying with me. I thought about trying to go to Japan, but decided it was too hard. I dropped down on a random highway in the middle of nowhere and decided I wanted to have a swordfight with someone. A white van with some words on the side, I think the name of a movie, drove by. I reached into my pocket and acted like I was pulling a sword out of a hilt. The first time I just pulled out a crappy knife. The second time I got a weird-looking gold sword. I said "Good enough" and ran out in front of a navy blue truck driving towards me.

The truck pulled over and a guy got out. The guy pulled out a mean-looking sword and ran towards me. I said "Shit, this sword isn't good enough" and started to fly away. Unfortunately, the guy started flying after me. I was racing over the forest when I came to a pond. I dived in from the air. The pond disappeared and now I was by some random house. The sword guy was with me. He was telling me something, but I wasn't paying attention. I looked around and noticed that there were a lot of bugs in the grass. 

I lost lucidity somewhere around here. I was now back at the house, sitting with my mom and grandma again. I happened to look at the clock again. Now there were two 3s and two 9s on the clock. I pinched my nose again. This time around, my mom seemed excited that I was dreaming. We went to the living room. My brother was there. My mom said something like "Your sister is lucid dreaming, so let's turn into dragons." Okay... I was excited to try morphing into a dragon. I kneeled down and tried to imagine myself turning into a dragon. Disappointed that it didn't work, I looked at my hands. On both hands, the middle and ring finger were stuck together and were gray. I said "Ew!" and separated them. 

I then remembered my goal list and wondered what to do. I noticed my laptop was sitting beside me, so I decided to visit Facebook. I picked it up and looked at the screen. It was already on Facebook, although the homepage looked really weird. I kept trying to type in my e-mail address, but random letters would pop up instead of the ones I pressed. Frustrated, I put the computer down. After that, I was trying to get kidnapped by these guys for some reason. I knew I was dreaming, yet my actions didn't make much sense. My friend Kaely was trying to stop me. I woke up soon after that.

----------


## Keitorin

Just read your last few entries - great job on the lucids! I was amused about the boss part - what better place to tell your boss off without consequences but your dreams? Non-LD'ers are really missing out.

Sweet dreams! Might read more later, but for now...sleep. As soon as I get the cat off my lap..

----------


## Rena_Chan

04.02.2010The End of Japan (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Apparently I was living with my family in Japan. We were living in this house my dad built a couple of years ago. Suddenly my parents announced that we were moving to an apartment in the city. I was really mad because my dad had worked so hard for that house and now we were just throwing it away. The scene changed and now me and Devin were living in the apartment. We were watching the news. Japan was undergoing a lot of earthquakes. The reporter said that at this rate, Japan might be destroyed. 

Then the reporter said that L and Watari (if you don't know who they are, watch or read Death Note) were going to try to evacuate Japan by taking people on their cruise ship to America. He said that you had to have some sort of special ticket, obtained from cereal boxes, pop bottles, and other such stuff. I remembered that we had a ticket from a Coke I had bought a few days ago. Suddenly we heard someone yelling outside that the ship was here. I grabbed a backpack and put my external hard drive into it, for some reason deciding not to take my actual computer. I put a few other things in there too. I think Devin was telling me to hurry up.

We finally boarded the ship. I remember feeling really nervous as we got up to the man who was checking tickets because I thought he might think ours was a fake for some reason. No worries though, the guy let us through. Somehow Devin had gotten on before me and was already sitting down somewhere. I walked down the aisle of the bus (yes the ship turned into a bus lol) looking for him. I saw him sitting beside some random guy and told him that I had found some seats near the front. He said okay and sat down with me. 

Then the bus turned back into a boat and I was now sitting with Devin near the back. I looked out to the water. I was wondering if we would be safe out on the ocean and if we would make it to America soon. The boat started speeding ahead. I noticed some sort of island with what looked like a plastic snowman standing on it. I remembered this scene from a dream I had (false memory) and remembered that in that dream right after I saw that snowman I died. I pinched my nose several times but all those times I couldn't breathe. No! It failed me! I then looked at my watch. It said something around 10:30. I looked away then looked back. It now said 2:50. Satisfied that I was dreaming, I decided to just go along with the dream for now. I stood up and shouted that we were all going to die. I remember kicking some bitchy girl sitting right across from us and yelling "This is just like Final Destination!"

Suddenly the ship turned into a train and we were driving through a railyard. The train started tipping over. Right when it hit the ground, some guy sitting in the back seat got his head ripped off somehow. I managed to survive somehow and I started crawling desparately away from the train, as I somehow knew that there would be a big explosion. I was right. I heard the sound, felt the heat from the fire raging around me, and heard the screams from the people on the train. I looked around me and discovered that the railyard had turned into a department store of some sort. A bunch of Chinese ladies were violently trying to get people to buy stuff.

One of them came up to me and said she wouldn't let me leave until I had bought something. I was still sitting on the ground and had all kinds of burns and scars all over me. Another woman walked up to us and said that I was severely injured and that I should be taken to a hospital right away. The Chinese lady wasn't having it. She was getting really angry. The nice lady somehow helped me escape the store. I gave my thanks and started walking away, relieved that this was just a dream.

----------


## Rena_Chan

I should really start writing down my dreams again. The problem is that I'm just too damn lazy to type out my dreams. I have been dreaming a lot about Pokémon lately though. Also been having a lot of nightmares too.  :Oh noes:  I remember having a dream last night where someone was about to tell me how I was going to die. I don't remember much else.

----------


## XeL

Oh yeah, I've been having been a fair deal of pokemon dreams too lately. =) DAMN YOU POKEMON SOULSILVER FOR ABSORBING MY TIME ;_<

I read through your DJ, cool dreams. Keep it up.

Oh and, TWEWY is one of my favorite games ever.





> I remember kicking some bitchy girl sitting right across from us and yelling "This is just like Final Destination!"



 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Rena_Chan

10.05.2010Mean DVer (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I logged on to DV and noticed that someone had commented on my DJ. It was a really rude comment about how the titles of my dreams weren't very good and the dreams lacked originality. I was thinking "Well excuse me if I'm just writing down my dreams and not making shit up." I remember that I was actually hearing the comment as if the person was sitting next to me talking. It was a guy's voice. I think I got the impression that it was Loaf for some reason.

----------


## Rena_Chan

11.05.2010Tornado Tacos (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and Devin went to Paris. We were staying at a hotel with a big group of high school students. They were throwing a party in the lobby and we were invited for some reason. Instead of going, we went to some room on the top floor. There were two tacos sitting on opposite ends of the room. I picked one up and took a bite. All of a sudden a tornado came out of the taco. WTF We ran to a corner of the room and watched as the  tornado moved around the room.

Scene change. We were now on our way to the Eiffel Tower. I was wearing a T-shirt and a bikini bottom. I felt a little too exposed though so I put on a skirt. Suddenly there was snow on the road and I was reading Nintendo Power. There was an article about some Sonic game that doesn't exist IRL. Some annoying guy came up behind me and said the game looked stupid. For some reason, my brother was with me instead of Devin. He told the guy off. 

Now I was at some sort of train station waiting for my parents. When they arrived, my mom asked me when I wanted to go see the movie we were planning on watching. I said "Oh right, The Back-up Plan." My mom gave me a weird look and said "No, I'm pretty sure we already saw that." I for some reason had food in my mouth and answered "2012." WTF


11.05.2010More Tornadoes (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There were two tornadoes ripping apart my house. I was trying to get in the house to get some of my stuff, but it was too dangerous.
11.05.2010Max & Banette (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Max from Pokémon Advance had a Banette (a Pokémon) that he was taking care of, even though he wasn't a Pokémon trainer yet. I don't remember much about this one.

----------


## Rena_Chan

12.05.2010Missed the Bus...Again (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was living with Devin in a house in my old neighborhood. I was still going to high school for some reason. One morning, I went outside to get on the bus, only to find that the bus was already leaving without me. I went back inside and told Devin I wasn't going to school that day. He said "Why don't you just call your mom to give you a ride?" I thought that seemed like a good idea so I called her. 

When I was talking to her, my view switched to me watching my mom while she was talking to me. She was with my aunt in some field. They were apparently taking a walk. I told her I missed the bus and asked for a ride. She said okay and hung up. She then rolled her eyes and said "She missed the bus again."

----------


## Rena_Chan

13.05.2010Chainsaw in the Back (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with some guy on an island. We were standing near a palm tree watching two girls talk. Suddenly one girl pulled a chainsaw out of the bushes. Shocked, I felt paralyzed as I watched the events unfold in front of me. The girl swung the chainsaw right into the other girl's back. The girl fell down on her stomach with the chainsaw still lodged in her back. Disgusted, I turned away and said to the guy beside me "Oh my god, what the hell just happened?" He replied "Don't worry, she can take it" or something like that. A minute later, the girl started saying "Ow. Ow. Ow." over and over again, but in a monotone voice. She didn't sound like she was hurting at all.

She stood up and pulled the chainsaw out of her back. Her back was literally covered in blood. She then started chasing the other girl with it, while still saying "Ow" over and over again. The scene changed and now I was in some random grocery store, and now Amber was with me instead of the guy. Apparently the store was also a classroom. We went to an aisle where Amber's computer was set up on the top shelf. We were working on some weird project where we had to put all these pictures of a guy I used to go to school with together, sort of like a collage except all the pictures looked the same. I suggested that we stop for the day and work on it more tomorrow. Amber said "I bet you're tired of looking at his ugly face, huh?" I said "Yeah" and we both laughed.

I also remember something about the ride Soarin' in Disney World, but not enough to go into detail.

----------


## Rena_Chan

16.05.2010OMG  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was sitting in the back seat of a car. Kane was in the front seat and I think my brother was sitting in the back with me. I don't remember if anyone was sitting in the passenger seat. We were driving somewhere, don't remember where. All of a sudden, there was a young boy, about 7 years old, standing right near my window. I think we were stopped at a stop sign on what appeared to be a country road. We started driving again. I somehow got the feeling that we would run the boy over if we kept driving. I leaned forward and told Kane to stop, but it's like he didn't hear me. I don't think anyone could hear me.

Suddenly it felt like we hit a speed bump. Shocked, I knew that we hit the boy. Somehow I knew that he was stuck under the car. I kept trying to tell Kane to stop and that I think the boy was under the car, but he wasn't listening. Now we were driving through the city. We were headed to a specific place. I was terrified that someone would call the police on us once they found out we killed a little boy. I kept begging Kane to pull over so we could check under the car, but it was no use. While we were driving up to a stoplight, I looked back behind us. I was disgusted and terrified at the sight I saw. There was a massive amount of blood trailing behind us as we drove. 


16.05.2010Lucid for the first time in awhile (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at the Stanley Cup game with my cousin and... I don't remember who else. I only remember that the Calgary Flames were playing. The game ended, I don't know who won. It's almost like there was no end, like nobody won. Everyone just started leaving the stadium like they were leaving a movie theater, no reaction at all.

Suddenly, I was in a movie rental store checking out the DS games. I remember wondering why they were renting out DS games at a movie rental store. Suddenly I realized that this was the movie theater (Lol wtf) and that I should be at work. I saw my boss and hoped he wouldn't yell at me. He didn't even seem to notice me as he started talking to someone standing right beside me. I was looking at keys sitting on a bookshelf for some reason. 

Scene change, I was in the living room of my apartment. I had my headphones on but they weren't plugged into anything. Everytime I would pull on the cord attached to the right earpiece, I would hear Braia's voice coming out of the headphones. It was almost like those dolls where you pull the string on the back and they say something. She was saying really weird stuff too, but I can't remember what it was.

I said to myself "This is impossible" (*smacks forehead* There are hundreds more obvious dreamsigns than that, and this is what I get lucid from!?) I did a nose pinch RC. For some reason, I didn't quite believe it at first and did another one. I was still surprised that this was a dream because everything felt so real before. Excited, I ran over to the window and looked outside. It looked beautiful outside, like the perfect summer day. The sky was amazingly blue. I knew that I wanted to fly. I opened the sliding door and decided to take a running leap out the window. I tried, but it didn't work the first time. The second time I managaed to fly over to the roof of the next building. I felt that I would wake up soon, so I wanted to get in as much flying as I could. I started to fly up into the sky when I heard the alarm. I tried to DEILD, but it didn't work. Oh well, at least my LD dry spell was broken.

----------


## XeL

Nice going Rena_Chan!  :wink2: 

I love how lucid dreams can look/feel even more real than reality!

----------


## Rena_Chan

17.05.2010Traveling (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was traveling to different countries within a three month period. I would stay in one country for a month, then go to the next one. For the first month, I went to China. I remember this one the most, I think I was doing some of the activities in The Sims 3: World Adventures, like karate. The next country was Japan. Even though I actually want to go there IRL, I don't remember anything. Then I was trying to decide whether to backpack through Europe or visit Africa or South America. Those are continents, not countries. Man, I am so clueless in the dream world.

----------


## Rena_Chan

20.05.2010Swimming in the Air (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I think my old bedroom was filled with water and I was swimming around in it. I was only wearing a diving mask and flippers, apparently I could breathe underwater. I swam out the window and now I was swimming in the air. I did a nose pinch RC just for the hell of it, even though I thought it seemed pretty normal. WTF I became lucid. And in this lucid, I actually felt like I was doing what I wanted to do, and not just doing weird shit. I was walking around, noticing the detail around me. I walked up to a couch and was touching it to see how it felt. It felt kind of rough and scratchy. I noticed a piece of tape stuck to it. I noticed I was now in my old house and looked towards the dining room. My mom and I think some other family members were sitting at the table. I walked up to my mom to see if she looked the same as in real life. I was also touching her face for some reason.

I now noticed that the house was gone and I was in a large open field. I stood there trying to figure out what to do next. I was thinking about my goal list when I remembered the advanced TotM, to jump off a skyscraper. I tried summoning one behind me, but it didn't work. I was now in the city I live IRL, and I saw a hotel that could kind of pass for a skyscraper, but I knew it wasn't really. I decided I wanted to jump off of it anyways. I flew to the top and jumped off. It just felt like it does when you jump in the air and fall back down. Very disappointing. I tried to find an even taller building to jump off of, but I woke up.

----------


## Rena_Chan

02.06.2010Living in the Empire State Building (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in this weird house getting chased by a coworker. I was letting myself get caught by him because I had a crush on him in the dream. Then we went out to the backyard where we played this weird game in which we had to jump over this muddy pond without touching the water using small rocks. I got a call all of a sudden saying that my aunt was getting married tomorrow and I had to play some important part in the wedding, possibly a bridesmaid. I told my friend I had to go.

Time skipped and I was now at the top of the Empire State Building in an apartment which I lived in with my family. I don't remember much of that and now we were at the place where the wedding was taking place. I was at first sitting in the audience. It was kind of like a movie theater except with a stage at the front instead of a screen, and stadium seats. There were only a few more people in the audience besides my family. I remember turning to my mom and saying "I wish he could be here" referring to my crush. She said just said "Mhmm" like she didn't like it or something. 

Suddenly me and my brother were called up to the stage, where we had to help in moving stage props for the next act. That's right, the wedding had turned into a play. Apparently, they didn't care when the next act started, because they just let us goof off instead of do the job we were told to do. The few people in the audience left, nobody seemed to care about the play anymore.

----------


## Rena_Chan

14.06.2010Doc Ock's Theories (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I started attending some weird academy. One of my friends was there as well. You could walk into any class you wanted to. I was sitting in a classroom well before class was supposed to start, and I had my books out in front of me. A group of girls walked in and sat down. They started talking about me. I got up and left. I noticed a class called "Doctor Otto Octavius' Theories." The door of the classroom was actually an old dusty book with the same title on it. I went outside and saw a huge mountain that looked like Mount Everest in the background. I noticed another mountain near it that had a waterfall pouring down the side.

My friend Alyson was outside as well. She was carrying around some weird things that looked like the money plates off of The A-Team. I just saw that movie last night. I don't think I actually talked to her, I was just watching her for some reason. Scene change. I was now a Na'vi dog being experimented on at the same academy. I was imprisoned in a greenhouse in the middle of a park that was located on campus. I somehow escaped and started hiding in really obvious places. I heard people starting to get scared that I had escaped, apparently I was infected with some sort of disease. I hid in the shade of a tree. I saw the head of the woman who was pursuing me poking out of the grass in front of me. Her pupils were pure white and she looked really scary. She then turned back to normal and said "I finally found you."

----------


## Rena_Chan

18.06.2010Team Rocket (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Team Rocket (Pokémon) had just stolen Ash's and Misty's Pokémon. They were disguised though and were acting really nice so the Pokémon didn't realize anything was wrong. They got keychains for them that looked like the receiving Pokémon. Psyduck got a Psyduck keychain, Pikachu got a Pikachu keychain, so on and so forth. I remember seeing all of this like I was actually there, I was laughing at how cute Poliwhirl looked when he got his keychain. Suddenly I was one of Ash's friends, I kinda looked like May. I was on a bike going down a path surrounded by mountains. I was on the phone with Ash as I was biking. He was telling me to infiltrate Team Rocket and get back his Pokémon. He said only I could do it because Jessie and James didn't know my face. I said okay and hung up. Now two friends were biking with me. We put on Team Rocket hats and rode into Team Rocket`s hiding place.

They were surprised but pleased to find out that they got help to transport the Pokémon to Team Rocket HQ. I whispered to my friends that they should just act natural and NOT mention shopping or fashion at all. Apparently that would blow our cover because Team Rocket members can not stand clothes or shopping. WTF I looked around to see where we were and noticed that we were in a shopping mall made of glass. I panicked, knowing that one of my friends was bound to bring up shopping now. Right when I thought that, she said "I can't wait to go shopping soon."

----------

